# Getting back on the OTA update path



## Droid Commando

Unwittingly, I took the the 893 leak back when cheesecake was all the rage. I knocked myself off the OTA path and would like to get myself back on so I can get ICS when the time comes.

My current setup:










What I know:
-Kernel - It is impossible to update the kernel unless you have signed moto zip. Unfortunately, the signed moto zip checks to make sure everything matches stock versions. However, from what I have seen on the internet - my kernel matches that of the official 8.5.893 update, thankfully.

-Radio - radio can be updated with an unsigned zip. Unfortunately, the official 8.5.893 update's last two numbers is 01 and not 02, so I will need to acquire a zip that contains it. Anyone know of any I could flash?

-System - My system is on 886 because I'm running Liberty. Out of everything here, it seems to easiest to change through clockwork. Does anyone know of a stock 5.5.893 zip that's out there?

If I can get all those values to match, I should be good for the new 901 OTA update, correct?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

your kernel is the leaked version, no way back to offical update path.


----------



## Droid Commando

Timmy10shoes said:


> your kernel is the leaked version, no way back to offical update path.


This is supposedly the official update system info screen:

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/motorola-droid-bionic/185661-just-got-ota-moto-am.html

The Kernel version matches.


----------



## vinylfreak89

this is extremely risky but I have done it with success.... edit the xml file in the fxz to remove cdt.bin, boot.img and recovery.img. then restore using the rest of the FXZ. boot your system, temp root it, dd the boot img (i think its block 15, please CHECK tho to be sure), reboot... you will get a validation failure. Don't worry. Reboot in to recovery. UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES DD the recovery. Also, please make sure you are on STOCK recovery. then apply the 5.5.893 update zip. it WILL work as you DO have the stock boot img. You should then have a booting system again. After this, you will be back on the official upgrade path. If you intend to root, apply forever root BEFORE you dd the boot img.


----------



## Droid Commando

vinylfreak89 said:


> this is extremely risky but I have done it with success.... edit the xml file in the fxz to remove cdt.bin, boot.img and recovery.img. then restore using the rest of the FXZ. boot your system, temp root it, dd the boot img (i think its block 15, please CHECK tho to be sure), reboot... you will get a validation failure. Don't worry. Reboot in to recovery. UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES DD the recovery. Also, please make sure you are on STOCK recovery. then apply the 5.5.893 update zip. it WILL work as you DO have the stock boot img. You should then have a booting system again. After this, you will be back on the official upgrade path. If you intend to root, apply forever root BEFORE you dd the boot img.


What does "dd" mean?


----------



## ussj4brolli

vinylfreak89 said:


> this is extremely risky but I have done it with success.... edit the xml file in the fxz to remove cdt.bin, boot.img and recovery.img. then restore using the rest of the FXZ. boot your system, temp root it, dd the boot img (i think its block 15, please CHECK tho to be sure), reboot... you will get a validation failure. Don't worry. Reboot in to recovery. UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES DD the recovery. Also, please make sure you are on STOCK recovery. then apply the 5.5.893 update zip. it WILL work as you DO have the stock boot img. You should then have a booting system again. After this, you will be back on the official upgrade path. If you intend to root, apply forever root BEFORE you dd the boot img.


Do you think you could Make this a step by step? Maybe even make a new thread for it, this could be a break threw, and help with so much now and to come!


----------



## vinylfreak89

baaah... i wrote that while i was at work. I'll make a step by step tomorrow. just a little note... please understand what you are doing before you do it. If you don't know what a dd is you probably shouldn't be doing this. It is very tedious, and screwing up will lead to a semi perma brick (or if u flash to the wrong partition... worse). I did this as a last resort and it is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## closer

vinylfreak89 said:


> baaah... i wrote that while i was at work. I'll make a step by step tomorrow. just a little note... please understand what you are doing before you do it. If you don't know what a dd is you probably shouldn't be doing this. It is very tedious, and screwing up will lead to a semi perma brick (or if u flash to the wrong partition... worse). I did this as a last resort and it is not for the faint of heart.


Many of us would appreciate the guide. I'm sure plenty of us are familiar with dd and understand the risks, but would still like a guide to how you accomplished this. Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## FenixJr

I was in a similar predicament, however, I'm at 5.8.894. But after some more playing i had ended up with the Stock Bandband. I believe the way the updates work is: it will proceed with the update if you have the stock kernal, or the kernal it's supposed to update to. So, you should be able to go back to stock with Released and 43v3r root. Then flash the stock radio.zip. Then from there, since you have the matching kernal for 5.5.893, apply the update for 5.5.893. You may be missing the zumocast file, and it will give you an error. Which you just have to place the file in the right place (/preinstall/app)

EDIT: If you're interested in trying this i can elaborate on it.


----------



## migdroidbionic

Well it worked for me.
I was running the latests theory tpax did a full wipe in boostrap recovery. Did not install any rom.
Then used forever root option 1
Restore image... some error at wipe time but simple unplug and plug back solved it.
Then booted change setting to root
Rooted and did the 1st ota.
Worked like a charm
Then used the newest update from droid-life in stock recovery.
Updated and rooted is kept.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## closer

migdroidbionic said:


> Well it worked for me.
> I was running the latests theory tpax did a full wipe in boostrap recovery. Did not install any rom.
> Then used forever root option 1
> Restore image... some error at wipe time but simple unplug and plug back solved it.
> Then booted change setting to root
> Rooted and did the 1st ota.
> Worked like a charm
> Then used the newest update from droid-life in stock recovery.
> Updated and rooted is kept.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


What system/baseband/kernel were you coming from?


----------



## jestexman

Subscribed....


----------



## titan253

I'm definitely interested in getting more info from the guys that haves successfully gotten back on the stock OTA track, especially if i end up selling the bionic.

I've been trying to get caught up on the situation, but if someone could help me out that'd be great. Are people having problems getting back on the OTA track because they want to stay rooted or is it due to the kernal/baseband/radio mismatches?

I'm just trying to return to stock so that if i give the phone to someone else they wont be stuck on old software. Thanks for any help


----------



## FenixJr

titan253 said:


> I'm definitely interested in getting more info from the guys that haves successfully gotten back on the stock OTA track, especially if i end up selling the bionic.


What versions for kernal/baseband/system are you on? If my assumptions hold true between versions, i may be able to help you some.


----------



## Droid Commando

titan253 said:


> I'm definitely interested in getting more info from the guys that haves successfully gotten back on the stock OTA track, especially if i end up selling the bionic.
> 
> I've been trying to get caught up on the situation, but if someone could help me out that'd be great. Are people having problems getting back on the OTA track because they want to stay rooted or is it due to the kernal/baseband/radio mismatches?
> 
> I'm just trying to return to stock so that if i give the phone to someone else they wont be stuck on old software. Thanks for any help


It depends on what leaks you installed. If your kernel matches, it sounds like there is hope.

For those saying that the moto update will work through stock recovery - can you elaborate?

Is it as simple as acquiring the zip, dumping it on my SD card, and applying the update through stock recovery?

Where can I get the zip?


----------



## FenixJr

Droid Commando said:


> For those saying that the moto update will work through stock recovery - can you elaborate?


This is similar to the process that i successfully used to get my 8.894 radio/system back, however tailored to getting OTA if you have the correct kernal:

1. Released and 43v3rRoot Restore with Option 1.
2. Boot into stock recovery(i think you can actually do Bootstrap, and i may have). Flash the radio.zip to get to stock Baseband.
3. At this point try to reinstall 5.5.893. If you get Zumocast error, proceed
4. Boot back into 886 phone, Install Root Explorer(or other similar app, i dont know what else will work) and placed the zumocast file into /preinstall/app
5. Boot into Stock Recovery, updated with 5.5.893.

EDIT: Okay i got the files in there, some redundant links just because, i guess, you can follow along easier perhaps? Also i'm not including the 901 file, but i do have it if for some reason you wish to use it and can't find it elsewhere.

EDIT: adjusted to mimic what will potentially help you get to OTA path


----------



## Droid Commando

FenixJr said:


> http://androidforums...erms-links.html
> 
> That page has most of them. But I personally have the 5.5.893, 5.8.894, and i believe the 5.9.901 update from 5.893, which i still believe is a dangerous one to flash to it seems.
> 
> What i did to get to 5.8.894, AFTER having already been there, but i reverted to the stock Baseband while trying to get to the OTA track:
> 
> 1. Released and 43v3rRoot Restore with Option 1.
> 2. Boot into stock recovery(i think you can actually do Bootstrap, and i may have). Flash the radio.zip to get to stock Baseband.
> 3. At this point i tried to reinstall my 5.8.894 update. Error: zumocast
> 4. Booted back into 886 phone, Installed Root Explorer and placed the zumocast file into /preinstall/app
> 5. Booted into Stock Recovery, updated with 5.8.894 file.
> 
> EDIT: Okay i got the files in there, some redundant links just because, i guess, you can follow along easier perhaps? Also i'm not including the 901 file, but i do have it if for some reason you wish to use it and can't find it elsewhere.


So this will get me back on the update path? I will be able to get update 901, etc. as moto releases them?

Thanks for the step by step.


----------



## titan253

I'm running the same setup as OP, with the exception that i am running purity base. My system is 5.7.893


----------



## FenixJr

Droid Commando said:


> So this will get me back on the update path? I will be able to get update 901, etc. as moto releases them?
> 
> Thanks for the step by step.


That will install 8.894, which is not the current OTA. I'll change it around and maybe you can try it with the OTA.

EDIT: okay, relook those steps, and see if you can try those in order. That should get you to OTA 5.5.893

EDIT2: What Kernels are each of you at specifically?


----------



## Droid Commando

FenixJr said:


> That will install 8.894, which is not the current OTA. I'll change it around and maybe you can try it with the OTA.
> 
> EDIT: okay, relook those steps, and see if you can try those in order. That should get you to OTA 5.5.893
> 
> EDIT2: What Kernels are each of you at specifically?


Mine is the one in the OP


----------



## FenixJr

Droid Commando said:


> Mine is the one in the OP


Okay, then you should be able to follow those adapted steps and be good to go, assuming my theory of the updated kernel match allows updates is correct. Give it a go, Best of luck and report back with results!


----------



## John L. Galt

It would be nice if folks posted version numbers when doing this so we can be sure.

I have 7 different update files, including:


leaked 5.5.893 (which is an exact MD5 match for the official 5.5.893 that was pushed out earlier this month)
Official OTA 5.5.893
leaked 5.6.893 (upgrade from 5.5.893 - the one that broke webtop)
leaked 5.7.893 (upgrade from 5.6.893)
leaked 5.7.893 (upgrade from 5.5.886 direct) <--- I am on this right now
leaked 5.9.601 (accidnetal push out to select users by Moto this week)
leaked 5.5.999 (actually a small file, not a revert fle, my guess is that it is acutally the demo version used in stores)
if this works, as it rightly should, then I should be able to simply:

1) revert System software using the FXZ Lite
2) revert the baseband firmware using the leaked stock baseband file
3) Apply the OTA / leaked 5.5.893
4) Apply the latest leaked 5.9.601

Is this what I am reading? If so, then I already have the FXZ Lite file which contains the following files:

boot.img
recovery.img
system.img

By editing the .XML also in the tarfile and removing boot.img, I should be back at stock, correct?
But if I use the Full FXZ file as vinylfreak reported above, it takes care of two steps in one, as it has the stock radio file already in there, and also has preinstall, grfs, and userdata .img files. That seems to be the more sure way to go, except that I'm not 100% sure about the correct CL for the dd to flash the boot.img file.

Also, with the .XML file edited, I don't ahve to physically remove the three files listed from the tarfil and then tar it up again, right?

I'm willing to do this tonight - anyone wanna guide me with the dd command so I don't brick my phone? I can then write up a step by step with pics if vinyl is unable to....


----------



## FenixJr

I've read some bad things about 5.9.901, so i would be cautious with that update. I've stated that I'm on version 5.8.894, and i reverted my radio at one point then went through the above steps to solve that and get everything back to the 5.8.894 radio/system etc.

I believe the ReleasedRoot from Th3oryTeam is essentially just the FXZ system.img in a built in script, that follows up with the option to 43v3r root, which is the only way i've seen people maintain root all the way to .901


----------



## John L. Galt

Hmmm. I've read some bad stuff, but also some good stuff. And it's been the same with all the previous leaks as well - some users reported problems worsening, some no change, and some (usually the majority) reported at least minimal improvements.

However, your point is well made - I have no issues currently, so why create any?









I'm not sure if I should stay on 5.7.893, or go to 5.8.894....or if I should be bold and take the 5.9.601 and if it does b0rk my phone say I was one of the ones that got the update OTA and that I need a replacement? lol - nah....

Decisions, decisions....

(side note - any one know why I cannot use hte full editor at all, I have to use the editor with all disabled? Only happening here and at DF, every other forum I can post notrmally on....)


----------



## closer

FenixJr said:


> Okay, then you should be able to follow those adapted steps and be good to go, assuming my theory of the updated kernel match allows updates is correct. Give it a go, Best of luck and report back with results!


Big assumption - has anyone tried this? I would very much like to know if it works - I am currently 5.7.893 and would love to get back on the OTA upgrade path. 5.7.893 didnt help my connection issues at all, so if they fix something I want to be able to get the latest baseband for sure.


----------



## FenixJr

hmm, in not sure what happened to my post between those.... anyhow, you cannot update from 5.7.893 or anything but NEVER updated stock Bionic to 5.8.894, so that's not an option for you. I believe your options are any 893 system, or past that to 901.

on another note, it seemed like most people that got messed up 901 phones was once the tried to flash more after 901


----------



## FenixJr

closer said:


> Big assumption - has anyone tried this? I would very much like to know if it works - I am currently 5.7.893 and would love to get back on the OTA upgrade path. 5.7.893 didnt help my connection issues at all, so if they fix something I want to be able to get the latest baseband for sure.


I've essentially done it. but if it doesn't work to get people to 5.5.893, i'd be damn near positive you can at least get back to 5.7.893 cause that's almost the exact same thing i did


----------



## realbbb

FenixJr said:


> I've essentially done it. but if it doesn't work to get people to 5.5.893, i'd be damn near positive you can at least get back to 5.7.893 cause that's almost the exact same thing i did


If you are on 5.7.893 then you can restore stock 5.5.886 and apply the 5.5.886 update to 5.7.893. Because 5.5.886 to 5.7.893 update can install on either 5.5.886 or 5.7.893. This means kernel or radio from either version. As long as system matches other conditional checks (zumocast, etc).

BBB
Nothing Real About that deal.


----------



## FenixJr

realbbb said:


> If you are on 5.7.893 then you can restore stock 5.5.886 and apply the 5.5.886 update to 5.7.893. Because 5.5.886 to 5.7.893 update can install on either 5.5.886 or 5.7.893. This means kernel or radio from either version. As long as system matches other conditional checks (zumocast, etc).
> 
> BBB
> Nothing Real About that deal.


Exactly, but extending on that, since the 893 versions all have the same kernel, i believe you would be able to revert to stock as possible(everything but kernel) then apply the 5.5.893 OTA


----------



## bigtex52

Subscribed


----------



## SamuriHL

FenixJr said:


> Exactly, but extending on that, since the 893 versions all have the same kernel, i believe you would be able to revert to stock as possible(everything but kernel) then apply the 5.5.893 OTA


Just so I fully understand....even if I downgraded the radio to the stock 886 version (00?) from the 02 version in 5.7.893, and then reverted to the stock 886 system, I could reupgrade the radio and system by reapplying the 5.7.893 update?


----------



## FenixJr

SamuriHL said:


> Just so I fully understand....even if I downgraded the radio to the stock 886 version (00?) from the 02 version in 5.7.893, and then reverted to the stock 886 system, I could reupgrade the radio and system by reapplying the 5.7.893 update?


That's essentially what i did. Just with the 5.8.894 upgrade, because that's the only update i had used. So I'd be banking on yes.

If it gives you an error trying to apply the OTA, i'd love to see what it is.


----------



## SamuriHL

FenixJr said:


> That's essentially what i did. Just with the 5.8.894 upgrade, because that's the only update i had used. So I'd be banking on yes.
> 
> If it gives you an error trying to apply the OTA, i'd love to see what it is.


Doing a current backup now of my 5.7.893 system. As long as I can get the radio back if it doesn't work then I'm game to try this. I've done a lot of other crap to try to get back on OTA path, so, why not.


----------



## FenixJr

SamuriHL said:


> Doing a current backup now of my 5.7.893 system. As long as I can get the radio back if it doesn't work then I'm game to try this. I've done a lot of other crap to try to get back on OTA path, so, why not.


THAT'S THE SPIRIT!

EDIT: Well i suppose that's the spirit that got us all here in the first place..... but whatever. Why stop now?


----------



## SamuriHL

If, however, I do this, it fails, and I'm stuck with the stock baseband radio, then I'm going to be REALLY ugly.


----------



## mfinchv1

Guys....Im trying to do the 5.5.893 ota update...it keeps downloading then giving me the errors, that it failed to instal. So Ill try to do it manually via stock recovery, but...I can not find the download, to move it to where I can Install it. So the question.. Where is the download going to???? The ota download...cause I dont see it anywhere!!!


----------



## FenixJr

mfinchv1 said:


> Guys....Im trying to do the 5.5.893 ota update...it keeps downloading then giving me the errors, that it failed to instal. So Ill try to do it manually via stock recovery, but...I can not find the download, to move it to where I can Install it. So the question.. Where is the download going to???? The ota download...cause I dont see it anywhere!!!


What's the error? And did you ever have any updates applied before this? in the stock recovery when its trying to falsh the upgrade, just hit both volume buttons simultaneously, and it will show you the text.


----------



## mfinchv1

Well its the # 7 error. I know how to get into stock revocery. I just can not find the download, im getting via the ota. If I can find it, then I can manually apply it in stock recovery. I go to the sd download folder....and its not in there. I go to the sd-etc folder...download....and its not in there. Yet its saying its downloaded, and ready to install. So where is it downloading it to?? If I can find that out, then I can copy it in root exploer, and move it to the right download folder, that I can view in stock recovery, then run it. Thats what Im reading needs to be done. I have done forever root, and applied option 2....Im coming off of shifter, eclipse, kniects....Ive done all of them! Ive googled where to find, the folder, where verizons otas are going....but didnt see anything bout that. Anybody know where its going?


----------



## FenixJr

http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__316595

Someone claims my method works!



mfinchv1 said:


> Well its the # 7 error. I know how to get into stock revocery. I just can not find the download, im getting via the ota. If I can find it, then I can manually apply it in stock recovery. I go to the sd download folder....and its not in there. I go to the sd-etc folder...download....and its not in there. Yet its saying its downloaded, and ready to install. So where is it downloading it to?? If I can find that out, then I can copy it in root exploer, and move it to the right download folder, that I can view in stock recovery, then run it. Thats what Im reading needs to be done. I have done forever root, and applied option 2....Im coming off of shifter, eclipse, kniects....Ive done all of them! Ive googled where to find, the folder, where verizons otas are going....but didnt see anything bout that. Anybody know where its going?


Sorry look i think before it says "error:7" does it say anything about zumocast?


----------



## mfinchv1

Im right now on 5.5.886 redid my phone...just left the Kinects/shifter rom.....


----------



## mfinchv1

Ill check on the zumocast thing right now!


----------



## SamuriHL

FenixJr said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__316595
> 
> Someone claims my method works!


SWEET! I'm working on it.


----------



## o2l8

mfinchv1 said:


> Well its the # 7 error. I know how to get into stock revocery. I just can not find the download, im getting via the ota. If I can find it, then I can manually apply it in stock recovery. I go to the sd download folder....and its not in there. I go to the sd-etc folder...download....and its not in there. Yet its saying its downloaded, and ready to install. So where is it downloading it to?? If I can find that out, then I can copy it in root exploer, and move it to the right download folder, that I can view in stock recovery, then run it. Thats what Im reading needs to be done. I have done forever root, and applied option 2....Im coming off of shifter, eclipse, kniects....Ive done all of them! Ive googled where to find, the folder, where verizons otas are going....but didnt see anything bout that. Anybody know where its going?


I had to use root explorer and look in cache to find it.
Im stuck also. Now Im Running Eclipse2.0 and like it pretty well, at least the camera works very well now.


----------



## mfinchv1

Well Ive deleted the files that I had on here before, that I thought might of been the file that I needed. So right now im at the main screen.....Install update....update5.5.893.en.us has been downloaded and is ready to install. Install now, or Install Later Buttons.

If I hit install now....It goes to the android screen...explanation point thing...gets half way through and reboots. Then says it failed. Where is this update 5.5.893 being downloaded to?? Directory wise.....cause I dont see it in the directorys.


----------



## crimedog

FenixJr said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__316595
> 
> Someone claims my method works!


Not sure where you found that radio.zip... never seen it before but it worked for me.


----------



## mfinchv1

So now the phones rebooted...and downloading the file again. Downloading it to where is the question....lol



o2l8 said:


> I had to use root explorer and look in cache to find it.
> Im stuck also. Now Im Running Eclipse2.0 and like it pretty well, at least the camera works very well now.


I liked the camera on that rom as well......just as good as stock! Thats why im tring to go back to stock, for the best camera app. But on Eclipse my battery life just sucked tushy!


----------



## SamuriHL

crimedog said:


> Not sure where you found that radio.zip... never seen it before but it worked for me.


It came from inside the radio.img in the FXZ file for 886.


----------



## mfinchv1

Found it in the Cache! Thanks, now to try it this way....been tryin to find it all day long! lol

error 7 Error in tmp/sideload/package.zip......aborted....whats that mean??


----------



## migdroidbionic

I was on 5.8. theory tpax.
I was changing to eclipse
so i did a full wipe. data. cache. system and dalvic.... and before installing rom mi son accidentally turn the phone off.
Nothing came on but the moto dual core logo.
used foreever root option one.
did phone update for ota i think it was 893.. kept root after flashing it. then 9. and root still there

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## migdroidbionic

i had the same until wipe everything before using forever root option 1

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## FenixJr

mfinchv1 said:


> error 7 Error in tmp/sideload/package.zip......aborted....whats that mean??


That's what i got when i tried to do the OTA, since i had 5.8 kernel. Sry i couldn't find it, but what updates have you done? can you post a screenshot of your about page?


----------



## SamuriHL

Failed. MTD:Boot. So it's failing because the boot image is not the same even though they use the same kernel. This *SUCKS*. Now I gotta PRAY I can get back to the radio from 5.7.893.


----------



## FenixJr

SamuriHL said:


> Failed. MTD:Boot. So it's failing because the boot image is not the same even though they use the same kernel. This *SUCKS*. Now I gotta PRAY I can get back to the radio from 5.7.893.


mind posting your about page?


----------



## SamuriHL

5.5.886.XT875.Verizon.en.US
CDMA_N_03.1C.50R ltedc_u_05.15.00
WT-1.3.0-108_DBN-21
2.6.35.7-g86806e6


----------



## FenixJr

SamuriHL said:


> 5.5.886.XT875.Verizon.en.US
> CDMA_N_03.1C.50R ltedc_u_05.15.00
> WT-1.3.0-108_DBN-21
> 2.6.35.7-g86806e6


need the latter half of the kernel number also, there are 2 variations of that one i believe.

And something else i hadn't looked at before i did my fix was the Webtop version, i'm not sure if i somehow restored that also, but others are having success without mentioning doing anything to it


----------



## SamuriHL

FenixJr said:


> need the latter half of the kernel number also, there are 2 variations of that one i believe.
> 
> And something else i hadn't looked at before i did my fix was the Webtop version, i'm not sure if i somehow restored that also, but others are having success without mentioning doing anything to it


Give me a minute. I'm re-upgrading to 5.7.893 to make sure I can get back to where I was before so I can at least make sure I have a working phone with a restored backup once I'm done. I'll get the full kernel as soon as 5.7.893 is finished.


----------



## FenixJr

SamuriHL said:


> Give me a minute. I'm re-upgrading to 5.7.893 to make sure I can get back to where I was before so I can at least make sure I have a working phone with a restored backup once I'm done. I'll get the full kernel as soon as 5.7.893 is finished.


well if that works it should be the "vwm" one...


----------



## SamuriHL

Restored the radio so that's good at least. Full kernel:

2.6.35.7-g68606e6
[email protected] #1

So....am I screwed?


----------



## mfinchv1

My Kernal is same as yours samuriHL,


----------



## SamuriHL

Do you get the MD:Boot failed message? I don't think this is going to work for us on 5.7.893. Which royally sucks.


----------



## mfinchv1

Im on 5.5.886....and have the same info as u....

Yes I got that MTD Failed Boot message....What is 5.7.893....that the rooted version of the ota??


----------



## SamuriHL

No, it's a leak that quite frankly I should never have installed. I'm trying to get back on the upgrade path. And I still ascertain my theory that even though the kernel is the same, the boot image between 5.5.893 and 5.7.893 are different and that causes the update to fail with the MD:Boot error. So, until we can get a new signed boot image to update, I think we're screwed.


----------



## mfinchv1

lol damn...same here to then!!! Well atleast Im gonna find the 5.7.893 file to put back on here...screw this 5.5.886 crap...lol


----------



## SamuriHL

Uh, yea, well, you might as well. There's one out there to go from 5.6 to 5.7 I believe.


----------



## FenixJr

mfinchv1 said:


> lol damn...same here to then!!! Well atleast Im gonna find the 5.7.893 file to put back on here...screw this 5.5.886 crap...lol


should be this http://androidforums...-886-893-a.html to go straight from 5.5.886 to 5.7, but if youve never flashed anything you should be able to apply the OTA no problem

EDIT: K since others are having problems, ill see what i can do with my 5.8.894 system some more and try to figure other things out.


----------



## SamuriHL

I just want to get this to work. I didn't do the zumocast apk because there was already one in /preinstall/apps. But my kernel is the same as the one from 5.5.893, yes? So why the hell doesn't it want to work?







GRR.


----------



## mfinchv1

Ive flashed 5.7. on here before! I have that problem of flashing updates.....roms....left and right. Sorta makes me sick, it consumes hours of my life daily....always end up messin up the phone...etc...lol


----------



## SamuriHL

If I can get back on the update path, then I won't be touching leaked updates again. Roms, root, sure...we can get back from that. But not updates. sigh.


----------



## wseyller

http://www.mediafire.com/file/ah4t6ruiksupuun/Blur_Version.5.5.886.XT875.Verizon.en.US.zip

Full 5.7.893 update for those that want to put their phone back to 5.7.893


----------



## FenixJr

SamuriHL said:


> I just want to get this to work. I didn't do the zumocast apk because there was already one in /preinstall/apps. But my kernel is the same as the one from 5.5.893, yes? So why the hell doesn't it want to work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRR.


was it zumocast.apk? or com.motorola.zumocast?


----------



## SamuriHL

com.motorola.zumocast. I'm trying the whole process over again. Now that I know for sure I can recover 5.7.893 and the radio, I don't mind playing a little bit to see what I can do. I've got some ideas that I want to try.


----------



## FenixJr

SamuriHL said:


> com.motorola.zumocast. I'm trying the whole process over again. Now that I know for sure I can recover 5.7.893 and the radio, I don't mind playing a little bit to see what I can do. I've got some ideas that I want to try.


Exactly.


----------



## SamuriHL

Failed again.


----------



## John L. Galt

I have every leaked and OTA update file available - I'm about to go through my method and see if I can get back on the 5.5.886 --> 5.5.893 update path, and if so, then if I can push to 5.9.901.

I'll report back soon enough.


----------



## SamuriHL

Thanks, John. So far, I've been completely unsuccessful in getting this to work.


----------



## real0325

The radio from 5.5.893 and 5.7.893 different. I got all the back on 5.5.893 and it failed every time.


----------



## SamuriHL

I'm done. I'm so sick of this phone right now. I really am over having a locked bootloader. Coming from an OG Droid and a Xoom, this situation is simply ridiculous. Yes, I get that I did this to myself and every post I've made on the subject has taken responsibility for it. But I'm really truly over it at this point. What, wait and HOPE motorola "leaks" some kind of fix for us? Pray we get a full update that will work on this? Sacrifice a chicken so that we get a full fxz that'll put us back on track? Right. We can hope for any or all of that. And we can wait for it. But it doesn't mean it's going to happen. Consider me officially frustrated.


----------



## FenixJr

SamuriHL said:


> The radio from 5.5.893 and 5.7.893 different. I got all the back on 5.5.893 and it failed every time.


I'm thoroughly confused on what you're trying to say.


----------



## SamuriHL

FenixJr said:


> Take a breather. But what is wrong with the 5.7 system? or is it simply that you want to get back to OTA path?


What is wrong is that another official update is coming out in a couple weeks that will put this phone beyond 5.7.893. Whether it ends up being 5.9.901 or something else remains to be seen. But we know that a newer update is going to be released. And we know that it doesn't work for us and we're stuck on this version. It "mostly" works. I still get data drops. Overall it's fine...but, my concern is going forward. This whole "wait and a solution will present itself" concept is a nice theory, but, with hardly any devs working on this phone anymore, and the fact that our boot image is completely different than any official update out there....on a LOCKED BOOTLOADER...I'm not expecting miracles. I'm waiting until February and if I'm still stuck on this stupid leak then I'm probably going to buy a new phone. No more locked bootloaders for me. Not my kind of phone.


----------



## thesmartone231

Looking through this the best hope appears to be the dd of the boot.img to the appropriate location as stated on the first page of this thread.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## FenixJr

thesmartone231 said:


> Looking through this the best hope appears to be the dd of the boot.img to the appropriate location as stated on the first page of this thread.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Yeah i was really hoping Vinyl would show back up today with his specifics.


----------



## thesmartone231

FenixJr said:


> Yeah i was really hoping Vinyl would show back up today with his specifics.


I PMed him earlier with a question on his command string here's hoping he pulls through.

Logically his method should fix the boot.img check fail.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## mjforte

SamuriHL said:


> What is wrong is that another official update is coming out in a couple weeks that will put this phone beyond 5.7.893. Whether it ends up being 5.9.901 or something else remains to be seen. But we know that a newer update is going to be released. And we know that it doesn't work for us and we're stuck on this version. It "mostly" works. I still get data drops. Overall it's fine...but, my concern is going forward. This whole "wait and a solution will present itself" concept is a nice theory, but, with hardly any devs working on this phone anymore, and the fact that our boot image is completely different than any official update out there....on a LOCKED BOOTLOADER...I'm not expecting miracles. I'm waiting until February and if I'm still stuck on this stupid leak then I'm probably going to buy a new phone. No more locked bootloaders for me. Not my kind of phone.


I'm feeling the same as you about this whole situation. I really regret taking the leaked updates and am almost regretting getting the Bionic because of the locked bootloader. I knew it had one going in but didn't think it'd be as much hassle as it is. I also came from the OG Droid and I have a Xoom too and unlocked bootloaders are the way to go. I love Motorola's hardware but I'm not buying them again until they unlock their bootloaders. I'm hoping for a Motorola Nexus next year. I don't like Samsung hardware but might somehow save up and get a Galaxy Nexus because of the crazy developer support. If we somehow can't get back to the update path that might be my only option.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## SamuriHL

mjforte said:


> I'm feeling the same as you about this whole situation. I really regret taking the leaked updates and am almost regretting getting the Bionic because of the locked bootloader. I knew it had one going in but didn't think it'd be as much hassle as it is. I also came from the OG Droid and I have a Xoom too and unlocked bootloaders are the way to go. I love Motorola's hardware but I'm not buying them again until they unlock their bootloaders. I'm hoping for a Motorola Nexus next year. I don't like Samsung hardware but might somehow save up and get a Galaxy Nexus because of the crazy developer support. If we somehow can't get back to the update path that might be my only option.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


Yup. I like the Bionic a lot. But, my own stupidity in putting a leaked update on it is going to cause problems. I have very few patience left for this. My lack of patience is why I installed the leak in the first place. When I think of the fact that I could be on an unlockable bootloader with ICS and tons of dev support right now.....well, let's just say it's getting tougher to resist.


----------



## John L. Galt

FenixJr said:


> http://androidforums...erms-links.html
> 
> That page has most of them. But I personally have the 5.5.893, 5.8.894, and i believe the 5.9.901 update from 5.893, which i still believe is a dangerous one to flash to it seems.
> 
> This is similar to the process that i successfully used to get my 8.894 radio/system back, however tailored to getting OTA if you have the correct kernal:
> 
> 1. Released and 43v3rRoot Restore with Option 1.
> 2. Boot into stock recovery(i think you can actually do Bootstrap, and i may have). Flash the radio.zip to get to stock Baseband.
> 3. At this point try to reinstall 5.5.893. If you get Zumocast error, proceed
> 4. Boot back into 886 phone, Install Root Explorer(or other similar app, i dont know what else will work) and placed the zumocast file into /preinstall/app
> 5. Boot into Stock Recovery, updated with 5.5.893.
> 
> EDIT: Okay i got the files in there, some redundant links just because, i guess, you can follow along easier perhaps? Also i'm not including the 901 file, but i do have it if for some reason you wish to use it and can't find it elsewhere.
> 
> EDIT: adjusted to mimic what will potentially help you get to OTA path


LOL. I used R3l34s3d r00t and it fails to copy boomsh. However, my phone no longer exhibits that stupid failed flash message, and I'm about to hit hte maual method to get my phone back rooted.

I'll be back with an update.

manual method is failing as well, when trying to erform the following:

mv /data/local.prop /data/local.prop.bak

Fails every time with permission errors.

Could it be cause by me using the r3l34s3d r00t *mine* batch fle which does not erase data and cache? lol *sigh*


----------



## FenixJr

I've got one more idea that i'm going to try for now. then i may give up for the night. I've been up for 27 hours.... Somehow i still don't feel THAT tired.


----------



## John L. Galt

It was the fact that I did not let it erase date and cache. I'm back to full stock, looking a that garish walla paper, having already installed safestrap.

Im about to perform a radio update, then a 5.5.893 update, and by which time I'll probably have figured out what I want ot do next - stay at 5.5.893 or else 5.9.901. Probably 5.9.901 lol.

Then, I'll safe strap and install ICS. W00t!


----------



## FenixJr

John L. Galt said:


> It was the fact that I did not let it erase date and cache. I'm back to full stock, looking a that garish walla paper, having already installed safestrap.
> 
> Im about to perform a radio update, then a 5.5.893 update, and by which time I'll probably have figured out what I want ot do next - stay at 5.5.893 or else 5.9.901. Probably 5.9.901 lol.
> 
> Then, I'll safe strap and install ICS. W00t!


Best of luck. my final efforts for the day got me no where. Reverting back to my 5.8.894


----------



## John L. Galt

thanks. I just applied the radio, and am about to reboot and then boot back into recovery and aply 5.5.893.

Bah. Installation aborted.

Apparently even though everything is back to stock except the kernel, the 5.5.893 will not apply unless you have that 5.5.886 kernel - so no go. So I'm betting that trying to apply 5.9.901 will also fail. Which means I'm in the same boat as you and every other 5.7.893 / 5.8.894 user - just waiting....

The thery that 5.5.893 will install over itself is a valid one, but for some odd reason it actuall is not doing so. 5.5.893 and 5.7.893 share the same kernel - and thus should work.

Interestingly enough, I got notified for the 'new' (OTA 5.5.893) update - let's see if my downloadd update takes lol....

I'm gonna be up all night doing this crap









I jsut checked the hashes on bp.img in both 5.5.893 and 5.7.893 - perfect match. The hash for the same file in 5.9.901 is different.

Interestingly enough, though, the lte.img in all three files is different

In fact, I now checked lte.img in all 5 files: 5.5.893, 5.7.893, 5.9.901, the radio file you linked me to, and the original Full FXZ file - *the're all different*.

I might have a solution, let me look further.


----------



## realbbb

Here is a method using adb and the DD command to push 886 boot.img into block 15 (boot block). Phone should have root and developement USB debugging enabled prior to running this batch. Again, ran on my phone and verified boot block changed, BUT did not reboot to check boot cycle success on old boot.img (my phone working 5.9.901). USE AT YOUR OWN RISK.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54323236/5T0ck886.rar

Will still need to radio 886 and system 886 to travel OTA options. *if successful*

BBB
Burning fire cracker at both ends.


----------



## John L. Galt

I'm reluctant to try that for fear of tripping eFuse - and I'm not 100% sure that it is the boot that is causing me problems in the first place....

But that boot.86 file is hte identical one from teh Full FXZ, so....


----------



## realbbb

John L. Galt said:


> I'm reluctant to try that for fear of tripping eFuse - and I'm not 100% sure that it is the boot that is causing me problems in the first place....
> 
> But that boot.86 file is hte identical one from teh Full FXZ, so....


Boot sha1 is the mismatch hang up for ota updates (kernel).

BBB
Haphazardly disintegrating matter.


----------



## John L. Galt

I bit the bullet - used the file you provided me and of course when it went to reboot, it gave me a boot failure. So, I then tried booting into recovery, - worked.

I then applied the 5.5.893 update - so far it has not aborted yet, so this may be the ticket we need to finally get ourselves where we need / want to be.

Currently at patching system files and progress bar is at 50%.

Now it's patching boot.

It seems like the patch is taking completely









Patch took - I have *successfully* reverted from 5.7.83 to 5.5.886 and upgraded to the OTA 5.5.893.

Now to try 5.9.901









5.9.901 applying just fine


----------



## realbbb

John L. Galt said:


> 5.9.901 applying just fine


Sweet! Now i don't feel so bad staying up late building that. Thanks for taking the plunge and testing it, John L. Galt.

Thanks for the idea, vinylfreak!

BBB
Oh que. Ile due et.


----------



## thesmartone231

realbbb said:


> Here is a method using adb and the DD command to push 886 boot.img into block 15 (boot block). Phone should have root and developement USB debugging enabled prior to running this batch. Again, ran on my phone and verified boot block changed, BUT did not reboot to check boot cycle success on old boot.img (my phone working 5.9.901). USE AT YOUR OWN RISK.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54323236/5T0ck886.rar
> 
> Will still need to radio 886 and system 886 to travel OTA options. *if successful*
> 
> BBB
> Burning fire cracker at both ends.


Thank you so very much for this!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## mjforte

John L. Galt said:


> Patch took - I have *successfully* reverted from 5.7.83 to 5.5.886 and upgraded to the OTA 5.5.893.
> 
> Now to try 5.9.901


Do you mind writing a guide outlining exactly what you did? I don't want to mess anything up and I want to get back to the update path. Glad to hear it worked for you.


----------



## envizion

agreed. someone write a guide for this. best news yet hopefully it works for everyone.


----------



## dmconnolly

+1 I would definitely like to see the step-by-step for this.


----------



## Brenardo

My search for 'dd' command lead me to find it stands for death and destruction. ;-)


----------



## SamuriHL

It worked?? That's seriously awesome! I would also appreciate a step by step as this seems dangerous. Don't want to screw it up. Thanks!!

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## unchoney

envizion said:


> agreed. someone write a guide for this. best news yet hopefully it works for everyone.


+1000 on that!


----------



## Scar3cr0w

Excellent work!

I've been quietly following the threads for quite awhile hoping that one day, someone would get this to work. I was one of the fools that thought cheesecaking to the latest would keep me ahead of the pack. We all know now how that turned out. Looking forward to a write-up on how you eventually accomplished it... too bad this couldn't be incorporated in DH's orignal R3l3AS3DRoot method as an additional option(?)


----------



## ljk

I had 5.7.893 installed did a recovery to 5.5.886 installed radio.zip via recovery then applied the http://dl.dropbox.co...36/5T0ck886.rar after phone was rooted and, at this point would no longer boot so I did a recovery to 5.5.886 and booted and then OTA update to 5.5.893 worked just fine.

Thanks for the great team effort!!!


----------



## SamuriHL

ljk said:


> I had 5.7.893 installed did a recovery to 5.5.886 installed radio.zip via recovery then applied the http://dl.dropbox.co...36/5T0ck886.rar after phone was rooted and, at this point would no longer boot so I did a recovery to 5.5.886 and booted and then OTA update to 5.5.893 worked just fine.
> 
> Thanks for the great team effort!!!


When you say you did a recovery to 5.5.886 what exactly did you do? Do you have a full signed flash for it? Or did you use rsd lite with the fxz? I'm in the process of trying this and don't want to get stuck. Thanks!

* Installing 5.5.886 BOOT...
1532 KB/s (8388608 bytes in 5.343s)
Permission denied
* All done!

That seems bad.


----------



## dmconnolly

I just did this and it was successful.

Here are the steps that I used:
1. Released and 43v3rRoot Restore with Option 1. (This will give you Root Access)
2. Boot into stock recovery and flash the radio.zip to get to stock Baseband.
3. Boot back into 886 phone.
4. Applied the http://dl.dropbox.co...36/5T0ck886.rar
5. Boot into stock recovery
6. Flash the 5.5.893 OTA


----------



## wseyller

SamuriHL said:


> When you say you did a recovery to 5.5.886 what exactly did you do? Do you have a full signed flash for it? Or did you use rsd lite with the fxz? I'm in the process of trying this and don't want to get stuck. Thanks!


This is the best way to do the 5.5.886 recovery. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5484-r3l3as3droot-and-43v3r-root-for-the-bionic-v21/

Use option 1.

This will put your system back to 5.5.886 and apply forever root. Kernel and modem will not change. Then use the radio.zip which is the original stock radio. Flash this radio using stock recovery. This will put everything back to stock except the kernel.


----------



## SamuriHL

* Installing 5.5.886 BOOT...
1617 KB/s (8388608 bytes in 5.065s)
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
8388608 bytes transferred in 4.237 secs (1979846 bytes/sec)
* All done!

Much better.

Well, I'm at a boot failure situation now. And option 1 didn't fix it. Any thoughts? Cause this isn't good.









I'd say I'm in trouble here. Invalid Flash Mode (S) (Boot Failure). Option 1 restore didn't work. RSD Lite can't see the phone. (Was going to try FXZ). And when I tried to do the update from recovery, I got that stupid zumocast error and it failed. So at this point, I'm pretty screwed I think. I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## kedriastral

SamuriHL said:


> Well, I'm at a boot failure situation now. And option 1 didn't fix it. Any thoughts? Cause this isn't good.


If I'm following correctly, you just need to flash the 5.5.893 OTA in stock recovery now and you should be done. Flashing that boot.img should cause a failure.


----------



## realbbb

Scar3cr0w said:


> incorporated in DH's orignal R3l3AS3DRoot method as an additional option(?)


It can be. Ill see what i can do. But for now.. im at work.

BBB
Drop N n.


----------



## kedriastral

If this is confirmed, is there a way to change the OP? If not we need to make a new one! This is amazing stuff.


----------



## SamuriHL

kedriastral said:


> If I'm following correctly, you just need to flash the 5.5.893 OTA in stock recovery now and you should be done. Flashing that boot.img should cause a failure.


Like I said I tried that and got a zumocast error so it didn't work. I'm basically screwed now.


----------



## thesmartone231

This worked perfectly! I am back on the OTA path! This really needs to be written up, and well documented and posted in a separate thread. This is very valuable information, and will help many people.

The one suggestion I would make is to include: Download the OTA to your phone and move it from /cache to /sdcard-ext 
I say this just because you can be sure you are getting the Official OTA (even though it is posted everywhere)

Also for those having issue with the dd script, on your phone there will be a prompt for super user access, you need to accept that, so the command string can go through.

If more people can confirm this, it may be possible to get dhacker to reach out and include this to his script. (Granted all devs are Okay with combining this into one super script and such.)

Thank you all for your great work on helping users get back on the Path!


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

SamuriHL said:


> Like I said I tried that and got a zumocast error so it didn't work. I'm basically screwed now.


I think you needed to have fastboot flashed the original preinstall.img from the FXZ for the zumocast fix. Try this now.


----------



## SamuriHL

open1your1eyes0 said:


> I think you needed to have fastboot flashed the original preinstall.img from the FXZ for the zumocast fix. Try this now.


Did so. Now it's female dogging about webtop. I can't win here can I?


----------



## thesmartone231

SamuriHL said:


> Did so. Now it's female dogging about webtop. I can't win here can I?


What is your webtop version?


----------



## G8orDroid

SamuriHL said:


> Like I said I tried that and got a zumocast error so it didn't work. I'm basically screwed now.


Can you get into Fastboot? If so, you can use the method here to flash the /preinstall partition.

edit: see you got the /preinstall, instructions for webtop are there too.


----------



## realbbb

Apply the full fxz of 55886. That will fix it.

BBB
Very happy indeed.


----------



## SamuriHL

realbbb said:


> Apply the full fxz of 55886. That will fix it.
> 
> BBB
> Very happy indeed.


Tried. It failed. Gonna have to manually flash each of these. What a fun time! Thank you all for trying to help me.


----------



## bigtex52

Steps I took that worked for me:

Download radio.zip and put it on sdcard ext. where you can find it.
download http://dl.dropbox.co...36/5T0ck886.rar and unzip to your desktop
Use R3L3AS3DRoot and 43V3R root for the BIONIC V2 , Option 1
Make sure usb debugging is still selected
Make sure that Zumocast is in your preinstall/apps directory
Boot into stock recovery
Install radio.zip
Reboot
Connect usb cable and run 5Tock886.bat in folder you unzipped.
Go to settings/about phone/system update
Download and install 5.5.893 update
I must emphasize that while this worked for me, *YMMV*.

YOU ARE BACK ON THE OTA TRAIN!

Many, many thanks to RealBBB, vinylfreak,dhacker29, and John Galt for having the cajones to try this!!


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

SamuriHL said:


> Did so. Now it's female dogging about webtop. I can't win here can I?


This is why instead of those automated R3l3as3droot tools I just manually flash everything. That tool only flash your system.img. I do not trust that that is enough for it to be seen as 886. Extract all the files from the FXZ and manually fastboot flash everything listed in that XML file. cdt,bin, boot.img, recovery.img should fail that is fine. Then flash the stock radio.zip in stock recovery. Then reboot back to stock recovery and apply the 5.5.893 OTA update.


----------



## kedriastral

Holding our breath for you samurai. If yours can be brought back to ota, any screwy radio/system/kernel combo can


----------



## SamuriHL

C:\dev\R3l3AS3DRoot>fastboot flash webtop grfs.img
sending 'webtop' (1364736 KB)... FAILED (remote: too much data to fit into memor
y)

That seems....really bad.











Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> This is why instead of those automated R3l3as3droot tools I just manually flash everything. That tool only flash your system.img. I do not trust that that is enough for it to be seen as 886. Extract all the files from the FXZ and manually fastboot flash everything listed in that XML file. cdt,bin, boot.img, recovery.img should fail that is fine. Then flash the stock radio.zip in stock recovery. Then reboot back to stock recovery and apply the 5.5.893 OTA update.


Yea, already did the radio. So that's fine. But webtop is failing. I hate my life right now.


----------



## thesmartone231

kedriastral said:


> Holding our breath for you samurai. If yours can be brought back to ota, any screwy radio/system/kernel combo can


Very true.

Confirmed thus far:

7.893 ----> OTA

I'm not sure if 8.893 will work though. If anyone has any news or takes the risk please enlighten us. It would be awesome to get the leaks back on the OTA track.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

SamuriHL said:


> C:\dev\R3l3AS3DRoot>fastboot flash webtop grfs.img
> sending 'webtop' (1364736 KB)... FAILED (remote: too much data to fit into memor
> y)
> 
> That seems....really bad.


No problems.







Webtop is the only thing that should fail in fastboot because it's too big. You need to use a Motorola specific fastboot flasher for it instead (works just like regular fastboot but remove the size limit). Download here: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GB4VV9ZW


----------



## SamuriHL

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> No problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Webtop is the only thing that should fail in fastboot because it's too big. You need to use a Motorola specific fastboot flasher for it instead (works just like regular fastboot but remove the size limit). Download here: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GB4VV9ZW


Very much appreciate all this. I'm trying really hard not to panic since I don't have a working phone right now.







I really hope we can get this back up and running again. Otherwise, oh man...


----------



## bigtex52

SamuriHL said:


> Tried. It failed. Gonna have to manually flash each of these. What a fun time! Thank you all for trying to help me.


Stay with it. You will get it!


----------



## SamuriHL

C:\dev\moto>moto-fastboot flash webtop grfs.img
sending 'webtop' (262144 KB)... OKAY [ 25.955s]
writing 'webtop'... OKAY [ 23.814s]
sending 'webtop' (262144 KB)... OKAY [ 27.631s]
writing 'webtop'... OKAY [ 24.953s]
sending 'webtop' (262144 KB)... OKAY [ 26.454s]
writing 'webtop'... OKAY [ 23.559s]
sending 'webtop' (262144 KB)... OKAY [ 27.019s]
writing 'webtop'... OKAY [ 22.584s]
sending 'webtop' (262144 KB)... OKAY [ 27.673s]
writing 'webtop'... OKAY [ 22.959s]
sending 'webtop' (54016 KB)... OKAY [ 5.933s]
writing 'webtop'... OKAY [ 4.713s]

Alright let's try again.

Patching system files. You ALL *FREAKING ROCK*!!!!!


----------



## tron101

i think we should set up a paypal account for SumariHL's new bionic..........


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

SamuriHL said:


> C:\dev\moto>moto-fastboot flash webtop grfs.img
> sending 'webtop' (262144 KB)... OKAY [ 25.955s]
> writing 'webtop'... OKAY [ 23.814s]
> sending 'webtop' (262144 KB)... OKAY [ 27.631s]
> writing 'webtop'... OKAY [ 24.953s]
> sending 'webtop' (262144 KB)... OKAY [ 26.454s]
> writing 'webtop'... OKAY [ 23.559s]
> sending 'webtop' (262144 KB)... OKAY [ 27.019s]
> writing 'webtop'... OKAY [ 22.584s]
> sending 'webtop' (262144 KB)... OKAY [ 27.673s]
> writing 'webtop'... OKAY [ 22.959s]
> sending 'webtop' (54016 KB)... OKAY [ 5.933s]
> writing 'webtop'... OKAY [ 4.713s]
> 
> Alright let's try again.


Just apply the 5.5.893 OTA update in stock recovery. I'm expecting the next post to be a very happy post.









EDIT: Ninjaed


----------



## SamuriHL

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> Just apply the 5.5.893 OTA update in stock recovery. I'm expecting the next post to be a very happy post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Ninjaed


Yes, thank you. I *REALLY* appreciate this!!! I would caution others, though, that you want to be prepared for this battle if the "simple (cough cough)" instructions don't work. But it's patching 5.5.893 as we speak. About 3/4 done.OMG!!! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## SamuriHL

OH HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Boot failure. NO NO NO NO NO NO NONO NO!!!!


----------



## John L. Galt

Thanks to everyone that jumped in when I was catching some very needed shuteye.

The procedure has been outlined pretty well, but there are variations depending upon 1) if you've applied the webtop hack, or 2) if you've removed Zumocast, or it has been altered, etc.

For me, since I left Zumocast alone, it was rather straightforward. Also, as a precaution, I had all the necessary files I'd need already on the BIONIC (mainly, the radio.zip fom step 2 and the full 5.5.893 OTA from step 4) already on the SDCard so I would not have to go looking for them.

1) I used R3l34s3d R00t to revert everything but kernel and radio to stock, using option 1 so that root and 43v3r r00t were appplied.
2) I then used the radio.zip file from Fenix's post http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12749-getting-back-on-the-ota-update-path/page__st__10__p__315939#entry315939 to update the radio via stock recovery.
3) I then used the files from realbbb's post http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12749-getting-back-on-the-ota-update-path/page__st__10__p__315939#entry315939 to dd the stock 5.5.886 kernel to the phone. You have to extract the file before using, don't just open it and try to use the batch file from within the archive, extract the contents first to a folder and run the batch file form the folder.
4) *Upon reboot, the phone generates a boot error (cg: boot (cg: error)) - expected as that entire system has been updated in 5.5.893/5.7.893/5.8.
894, with new bootloader versions too, so it throws a big warning flag up*. At this point I just powered off, powered on in bootloader mode, and applied the 5.5.893 update.

Et voila - it worked!


----------



## kedriastral

Almost!


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

SamuriHL said:


> OH HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Boot failure. NO NO NO NO NO NO NONO NO!!!!


Did it give you this message while updating or after?


----------



## John L. Galt

Boot failure is *normal* - just go back into stock recovey and apply the official 5.5.893 update. Here is a link in case you need it: http://www.mediafire.com/file/ah4t6ruiksupuun/Blur_Version.5.5.886.XT875.Verizon.en.US.zip

It needs to be on your SDCard (sdcard-ext) not the internal storage space.


----------



## SamuriHL

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> Boot failure is *normal* - just go back into stock recovey and apply the official 5.5.893 update. Here is a link in case you need it: http://www.mediafire...rizon.en.US.zip
> 
> It needs to be on your SDCard (sdcard-ext) not the internal storage space.


I did. this is after a successful application.


----------



## 2k7gt

SamuriHL said:


> OH HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Boot failure. NO NO NO NO NO NO NONO NO!!!!


Let me guess Invalid CDT. Then when you flash CDT.bin it says partition doesn't exist.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

John L. Galt said:


> Boot failure is *normal* - just go back into stock recovey and apply the official 5.5.893 update. Here is a link in case you need it: http://www.mediafire...rizon.en.US.zip
> 
> It needs to be on your SDCard (sdcard-ext) not the internal storage space.


I think he just finished updating this and AFTER that it gave him the boot failure? Any ideas?


----------



## SamuriHL

Exactly. The update was successful...completed everything. And I still have that stupid boot failed message. This is really bad.


----------



## John L. Galt

Start again, using the steps I've outlined. Since all the other files are now in sync, Samuri should be able to go step by step and get it working.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

SamuriHL said:


> Exactly. The update was successful...completed everything. And I still have that stupid boot failed message. This is really bad.


Try battery pull the phone, put it back in, hold down both volume buttons and power. Then press Volume Up when the choices come up.

EDIT: Nevermind probably won't work. Restart the process all over again.


----------



## SamuriHL

The patching boot image part of the update goes by really fast. I think it's not patching it. And hence the error. And since I can't get the thing to boot up again, I'm pretty well screwed now. Damnit. And yes, I'm trying to apply the update again, but, I don't think it's going to work. Like I said, it finishes the update and then reboots into a boot failed state.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

SamuriHL said:


> The patching boot image part of the update goes by really fast. I think it's not patching it. And hence the error. And since I can't get the thing to boot up again, I'm pretty well screwed now. Damnit. And yes, I'm trying to apply the update again, but, I don't think it's going to work. Like I said, it finishes the update and then reboots into a boot failed state.


Reflash everything with the files from the FXZ using moto-fastboot and then the radio.zip again in stock recovery. Then apply the update again and post back here. Do not let the phone boot normally until AFTER you apply the update, always go directly to bootloader or recovery.


----------



## SamuriHL

I can try. This is going to take forever. Unfortunately I have errands to run and will be without a phone doing them. I figured at worst I could at least get back to 5.7.893 but now I seem to be stuck. It's a problem with the boot image for sure. So flashing anything else isn't likely to help.


----------



## realbbb

Sounds like you need to have a successful RSD flash of something/anything.

BBB
Trail the cloud line.


----------



## SamuriHL

I wonder if I should bring it to VZW and see if they can recover it with their tools...



realbbb said:


> Sounds like you need to have a successful RSD flash of something/anything.
> 
> BBB
> Trail the cloud line.


You mean like preinstall or webtop?







Already did those. Not working. The boot image is hose.


----------



## John L. Galt

When flashing the kernel using the file from realbbb, *did you extract it first, or did you jsut open the file in winrar / 7 zip / other archiver and run the file from the opened archive?*

That's what it sounds like you did.....if not, then, hmmm...

Also, I know it sounds stupid, but when doing that kernel flash, your phone should be connected to your computer, and USB mode is in charge only, and you'll need to re-enable the develope roption of USB debugging in order to flash the kernel from your desktop.


----------



## SamuriHL

Just for fun I tried doing the 901 update to see what would happen....

system/build.prop build.fingerprint == "version/targa_vzw/cdma_targa:2.3.4/5.5.1_84_dbn-62/111012:user/release-keys"

What the hell does that mean?



John L. Galt said:


> When flashing the kernel using the file from realbbb, *did you extract it first, or did you jsut open the file in winrar / 7 zip / other archiver and run the file from the opened archive?*
> 
> That's what it sounds like you did.....if not, then, hmmm...
> 
> Also, I know it sounds stupid, but when doing that kernel flash, your phone should be connected to your computer, and USB mode is in charge only, and you'll need to re-enable the develope roption of USB debugging in order to flash the kernel from your desktop.


Yes, of course I extracted them to my dev dir. The first time I tried it it failed with permission denied. It didn't get the super user prompt the first time. I opened root explorer and made it get super user perms, then tried the kernel flash again, and it worked that time. But since I can't boot, I can't do anything else. I can flash things all day long and I suspect it won't help me.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Flash everything from the FXZ manually. You are failing boot because something is not matching the 5.5.886 files it looks like the boot mod went through properly since everything was OKAYed.


----------



## realbbb

Boot.img is not the part that inits the blocks. U have a different issues. As long as fastboot/rsd is still accessible.. u can recover with the other necessary parts.

BBB
Something terrible that way goes.


----------



## SamuriHL

Ok, I'll try reflashing everything again one step at a time. Oh joys.


----------



## John L. Galt

Follow the short method this time since all the bits are mathcing up.

1) R3l34s3d r00t option 1
2) Radio.zip
3) flash kernel from computer
4) Apply 5.5.893


----------



## wseyller

I tried this. had 5.7.893 leak.

Restored to .886
Forever Rooted.
Install the stock radio via stock recovery.
turn on usb debugging
installed this: 5T0ck886
it boots into a fastboot mode with a boot failure
I put the 5.5.893 update on my sd card and booted into stock recovery.
applied the update and get the following:

E: Can't mount /cache/recovery/command
E: Can't mount /cache /recovery/caller
E: Can't mount /cache /recovery/log
E: Can't open /cache /recovery/log
E: Can't mount /cache /recovery/last_log
E: Can't open /cache /recovery/last log

Install /sdcard...
Finding update package...
opening update package...
verifying update package
installing updage...
verifying current system...
assert failed: apply_patch_space(13953121)
E:Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip
(status 7)
Installation aborted.

E: Can't mount /cache /recovery/log
E: Can't open /cache /recovery/log
E: Can't mount /cache /recovery/last_log
E: Can't open /cache /recovery/last log


----------



## John L. Galt

Do a battery pull, then boot rigt back into stock recovery and try again.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

SamuriHL said:


> Ok, I'll try reflashing everything again one step at a time. Oh joys.


Oh and don't forget the "moto-fastboot -w" command after you flash the very last file. Then proceed to radio.zip and the 5.5.893 OTA in stock recovery.


----------



## realbbb

SamuriHL said:


> Just for fun I tried doing the 901 update to see what would happen....
> 
> system/build.prop build.fingerprint == "version/targa_vzw/cdma_targa:2.3.4/5.5.1_84_dbn-62/111012:user/release-keys"
> 
> What the hell does that mean?


That is the 55893 kernel from the boot image from the stock886 script.

BBB
I c nutting e speciallee u.


----------



## SamuriHL

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> That is the 55893 kernel from the boot image from the stock886 script.
> 
> BBB
> I c nutting e speciallee u.


Well, at least I know that was installed correctly.







I'm trying really hard to stay positive here.


----------



## wseyller

John L. Galt said:


> Do a battery pull, then boot rigt back into stock recovery and try again.


this didn't help me


----------



## realbbb

Looks like we need to flash 886 recovery image somewhere... for some at least. Released doesnt have that included.

BBB
Digging for holes.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

SamuriHL said:


> Looks like we need to flash 886 recovery image somewhere... for some at least. Released doesnt have that included.
> 
> BBB
> Digging for holes.


The FXZ contains the recovery.img file but it's useless because the locked bootloader won't let you flash it. As well as cdt.bin and boot.img.


----------



## SamuriHL

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> I'd advise to do them in order but it's ok if you miss cdt.bin since that one will fail anyways. Open up the XML file in Internet Explorer and follow it's process.


Yea, that's what I was doing but missed that one at the top. When I tried it failed so I guess it's ok. It's on webtop now so that should be the last one. Radio can't be done this way so I'll go to recovery and do radio, reboot, and then try the update again. Good times.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

SamuriHL said:


> Yea, that's what I was doing but missed that one at the top. When I tried it failed so I guess it's ok. It's on webtop now so that should be the last one. Radio can't be done this way so I'll go to recovery and do radio, reboot, and then try the update again. Good times.


Make sure you moto-fastboot radio.img. And then also do it in recovery using the radio.zip.

Also if you get any errors when you enter into recovery the first time. Don't flash anything! Power off then boot right back into recovery and make sure it booted normally with no errors.


----------



## John L. Galt

wseyller said:


> this didn't help me


Hmm. Not sure why it is not able to mount the /cache of all things.

Let's go abck over the steps - where did you start from and what exactly did you do?


----------



## SamuriHL

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> Hmm. Not sure why it is not able to mount the /cache of all things.
> 
> Let's go abck over the steps - where did you start from and what exactly did you do?


I get that too. Just factory wipe and it should be ok.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

SamuriHL said:


> I get that too. Just factory wipe and it should be ok.


Nope! Don't need to do that. Just power off the phone and boot back into recovery. These are the errors I mentioned in the last post. Using recovery in that state could potential break something so I can't gaurentee the continued process but you can always just go back and redo it again.


----------



## foamman

I'm at the edge of my seat reading this...


----------



## SamuriHL

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> I'm at the edge of my seat reading this...


HEH. You should try living it. It's SO much fun!


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

SamuriHL said:


> I still got cache errors after doing that. I wiped the cache and rebooted and they went away.


moto-boot -w should fix that as well.


----------



## wseyller

John L. Galt said:


> Hmm. Not sure why it is not able to mount the /cache of all things.
> 
> Let's go abck over the steps - where did you start from and what exactly did you do?


I used releaseroot forever root: Option 1
I installed the stock radio via the stock recovery.
I verified I have .886 system and the old radio.
I made sure i was rooted and had usb debugging on
I ran the 5T0ck886.bat
Some text show up on the prompt but I can't remember what it said. The window then closed out by itself.
I powered off the phone. Powered back on which leads me to the AP fastboot mode (boot failure)
I tried to use releaseroot v 2.1 to restore but didn't help.
Then I battery pulled, went into stock recovery and tried to install the 5.5.893 ota


----------



## John L. Galt

It was interesting - expecting certain results like the failed boot was nerve wracking at best, but I made it through.

5.9.901 is on my phone, but when I safestrapped and put ICS on the phone, it never leaves the boot animation - so I am back to 5.9.901 until I can figure out what is going on....

And I'm leaving for South Carolina in about 6 hours, so....











wseyller said:


> I used releaseroot forever root: Option 1
> I installed the stock radio via the stock recovery.
> I verified I have .886 system and the old radio.
> I made sure i was rooted and had usb debugging on
> I ran the 5T0ck886.bat
> Some text show up on the prompt but I can't remember what it said. The window then closed out by itself.
> I powered off the phone. Powered back on which leads me to the AP fastboot mode (boot failure)
> I tried to use releaseroot v 2.1 to restore but didn't help.
> Then I battery pulled, went into stock recovery and tried to install the 5.5.893 ota


I only used r3l34s3d r00t once - the first time - no need for the second time, although it should not matter one way or another.

In the batch file in r3l34s3d root, did you use the regular batch or the *mine* batch file? the mine one doesn't wipe data and cache, so that may be the issue - but you should be able to go back and format data and cache from stock recovery, if not, then start over and only use r3l34s3d r00t the first time, and after the boot faillure, immediately go into stock recovery and apply the 5.5.893 update.

Another option would be to follow open1your1eyes0 method and do it all manually.


----------



## SamuriHL

I'm reapplying the update after having done the radio. I REALLY hope this works cause if not, well, I'm screwed. I flashed all the files from fxz that will flash, updated the radio using radio.zip, and am now applying the update again. So we shall see. I'm not overly optimistic, however.


----------



## kedriastral

John L. Galt said:


> It was interesting - expecting certain results like the failed boot was nerve wracking at bst, but Iamde it through.
> 
> 5.9.901 is on my phone, but when I safestrapped and put ICS on the phone, it never leaves the boot animation - so I am back to 5.9.901 until I can figure out what iss going on....
> 
> And I'm leaving for South Carolina in about 6 hours, so....


I had to wipe data, cache, system, dalvik then installed alpha 10...but radio is broken if you arnt stock....

This thread has me at the edge of my seat too!


----------



## SamuriHL

If this fails....I don't know what to do after this. Cause, at that point I will have tried everything afaik.


----------



## John L. Galt

kedriastral said:


> I had to wipe data, cache, system, dalvik then installed alpha 10...but radio is broken if you arnt stock....
> 
> This thread has me at the edge of my seat too!


Ahh, I didn't think about wiping since I figured the backup process of moving from system1 to system2 did that lol.

That explains a *lot*.

Plus, I just wanted to see how ICS ran, I'm not anywhere near stock, so I know data will fail.


----------



## SamuriHL

And I'm screwed. Same thing. Perfect. Just freaking perfect.


----------



## John L. Galt

SamuriHL said:


> If this fails....I don't know what to do after this. Cause, at that point I will have tried everything afaik.


if this fails again, I urge you to try the method outlined by me one more time just for posterity's sake....it's relatively short and nothing is manual, all have batch files or performed in stock recovery, so it should be straightforward.


----------



## SamuriHL

John L. Galt said:


> if this fails again, I urge you to try the method outlined by me one more time just for posterity's sake....it's relatively short and nothing is manual, all have batch files or performed in stock recovery, so it should be straightforward.


What post is it? I'm losing track. I'll try anything but understand I've tried most things and can't get it to boot at all.


----------



## John L. Galt

Grr - not being able to use the full editor on this site is irking me beyond .. anything.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

SamuriHL said:


> And I'm screwed. Same thing. Perfect. Just freaking perfect.


Does it boot straight to fastboot when you power on your phone?


----------



## John L. Galt

SamuriHL said:


> What post is it? I'm losing track. I'll try anything but understand I've tried most things and can't get it to boot at all.


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12749-getting-back-on-the-ota-update-path/page__view__findpost__p__318075


----------



## SamuriHL

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__318075


Sure...

Follow the short method this time since all the bits are mathcing up.

1) R3l34s3d r00t option 1
2) Radio.zip
3) flash kernel from computer
4) Apply 5.5.893

How exactly am I supposed to do step 3 if I can't boot the phone?


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

SamuriHL said:


> That it does.


Pull the battery on your phone. Put it back in, hold both Volume Up and Down at the same time, then hold the Power button. When it boots to the selection of choices, press the Volume Up button when you see "Normal" selected.


----------



## SamuriHL

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> Pull the battery on your phone. Put it back in, hold both Volume Up and Down at the same time, then hold the Power button. When it boots to the selection of choices, press the Volume Up button when you see "Normal" selected.


LOL. Yea, I've tried that numerous times. Boot Failure. It's not getting past fastboot. Period.

I'm guessing this message on the bottom of the Invalid Flash Mode (S) (Boot Failure) screen is rather telling of just how ****ed I am:

Invalid CG Version (CG: boot)


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

SamuriHL said:


> LOL. Yea, I've tried that numerous times. Boot Failure. It's not getting past fastboot. Period.


Try the command "fastboot continue".


----------



## SamuriHL

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> Try the command "fastboot continue".


resuming boot... FAILED (remote: unsupported command)


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

SamuriHL said:


> resuming boot... FAILED (remote: unsupported command)


Please type in everything that is states on the screen when you get the Boot Failure. Letter for letter.


----------



## SamuriHL

AP FastBoot Flash Mode (S) (Boot Failure)
0A.61

Battery OK
OK to Program
Transfer Mode:
USB Connected

Invalid CG Version (CG: boot)


----------



## wseyller

I just obtained the ability to boot into my os after wiping data/cache then using the releaseroot restore.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

SamuriHL said:


> AP FastBoot Flash Mode (S) (Boot Failure)
> 0A.61
> 
> Battery OK
> OK to Program
> Transfer Mode:
> USB Connected
> 
> Invalid CG Version (CG: boot)


The error is definitely related to the boot partion but that is fine that you are seeing that since it is modified. The boot partition needs to be overwritten and the only thing that could do that is the 5.5.893 update. Try it again. If not, then FXZ/radio back (to revert whatever it updated) and try 5.7.893 instead.


----------



## closer

ALright all, I'm in Samurai's shoes now (so you have company). Everything was going fine, until I tried to apply the 5.5.893 OTA. IT failed because of no zumocast (which I swear I didn't mess with)...

So, rebooted to go do that and I get the fastboot error. Great. So I tried just rerunning released root option 1 - it now fails. I get nothing but the fastboot screen...

Suggestions? If I need to fastboot flash stuff manually, can someone outline the process? I am getting alittle flustered here...


----------



## SamuriHL

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> ALright all, I'm in Samurai's shoes now (so you have company). Everything was going fine, until I tried to apply the 5.5.893 OTA. IT failed because of no zumocast (which I swear I didn't mess with)...
> 
> So, rebooted to go do that and I get the fastboot error. Great. So I tried just rerunning released root option 1 - it now fails. I get nothing but the fastboot screen...
> 
> Suggestions? If I need to fastboot flash stuff manually, can someone outline the process? I am getting alittle flustered here...


Oh FRACK.







I didn't want company. sigh.


----------



## closer

Where do I get moto-fastboot?

flashboot screen says

Invalid CC OTV (CC: System) Invalid SP Data
Invalid CC Version (CC:boot)

Suggestions?


----------



## CellZealot

Jumping in rather late here, but was going to suggest what Open1Your1Eyes just did.

Instead of the 5.5.893 zip try the full 5.7.893 to see if you get a bootable phone.

If that works then perhaps we can start over and isolate what went wrong in your process.

I have to go to work right now, so I have not had time to attempt this myself yet, but will do so tonight after work.

Thanks for all the effort and persistent creativity by all involved with this. Very impressive!


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

SamuriHL said:


> Like I said, the 5.5.893 update applies just fine. But I still get that error. I'll try going all the way back again and see if 5.7.893 will work. It didn't last time I tried it. I've literally tried everything I can think of.


During the update process do you see it tell you that it is updating boot?


----------



## SamuriHL

That's different than mine. And moto-fastboot was posted a couple pages back.


----------



## CellZealot

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7632904/moto-fastboot-win32.zip


----------



## SamuriHL

CellZealot said:


> During the update process do you see it tell you that it is updating boot?


Yea, it just ZIPS by it. I don't think it's actually doing anything. But it does tell me boot image is being patched.


----------



## CellZealot

I think you may be right and I always have to moto-fastboot my webtop(grfs.img) partition everytime when reverting to 5.5.886 because I have altered mine extensively with hacked components.



SamuriHL said:


> Yea, it just ZIPS by it. I don't think it's actually doing anything. But it does tell me boot image is being patched.


It displays that behavior when reflashing 5.7.893 back over itself as well and I believe it is when it finds the boot.img it is going to write it just skips it.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

SamuriHL said:


> @echo off
> moto-fastboot flash cdt.bin cdt.bin *This should fail normally*
> pause
> moto-fastboot reboot-bootloader *This will restart you back into fastboot*
> pause
> moto-fastboot erase cache *This will erase the cache partition*
> pause
> moto-fastboot flash lbl lbl *This should flash properly*
> pause
> moto-fastboot flash logo.bin logo.bin *This should flash properly*
> pause
> moto-fastboot flash ebr ebr* This should flash properly*
> pause
> moto-fastboot flash mbr mbr* This should flash properly*
> pause
> moto-fastboot flash devtree device_tree.bin *This should flash properly*
> pause
> moto-fastboot flash system system.img *This should flash properly*
> pause
> moto-fastboot flash boot boot.img *This should fail normally*
> pause
> moto-fastboot flash recovery recovery.img *This should fail normally*
> pause
> moto-fastboot flash cdrom cdrom *This should flash properly*
> pause
> moto-fastboot flash preinstall preinstall.img *This should flash properly*
> pause
> moto-fastboot flash webtop grfs.img *This should flash properly*
> pause
> moto-fastboot flash radio radio.img *This should flash properly*
> pause
> moto-fastboot -w *This will wipe your data and cache partions*
> pause
> 
> Just in case anyone else feels brave.


Just wanted to update the quote with these notes.


----------



## SamuriHL

Let's just PRAY I can get back to a working phone. If not, I'm not sure what I'll do. I'm leaving for vacation a week from today so my options are fairly limited. I absolutely need a working phone.


----------



## SamuriHL

CellZealot said:


> It displays that behavior when reflashing 5.7.893 back over itself as well and I believe it is when it finds the boot.img it is going to write it just skips it.


So that's bad then.


----------



## realbbb

Flash recovery from 886


----------



## SamuriHL

5.7.893 failed. Just like when I tried it before.

assert failed: apply_patch_check("MTD:boot:blah blah blah

So yea, I'm bricked quite nicely. Awesome.



realbbb said:


> Flash recovery from 886


Can you explain how? Cause I'm basically screwed.


----------



## CellZealot

Damn, I really need to leave this minute, but will be back tonight after I have attempted all this myself and may have further insight at that point.

If you haven't already succeeded of course!

Good luck!


----------



## SamuriHL

Thanks. I'm basically screwed and without a phone now.







And I may just walk away from it for the moment. Cause I've wasted all morning on it so far and all I have to show for it is a bricked phone.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

SamuriHL said:


> 5.7.893 failed. Just like when I tried it before.
> 
> assert failed: apply_patch_check("MTD:boot:blah blah blah
> 
> So yea, I'm bricked quite nicely. Awesome.


I think we may be onto something here with your phone. You mention that 5.7.893 update used to fail for you before this thread? Because it sure worked for me getting me from 5.5.886 back to 5.7.893.


----------



## SamuriHL

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> I think we may be onto something here with your phone. You mention that 5.7.893 update used to fail for you before this thread? Because it sure worked for me getting me from 5.5.886 back to 5.7.893.


Uh, what? No, that's not what I said at all. I was on 5.7.893 before I started all this. Now after doing the 5T0CK886 patch and flashing all the parts of 886 back, that's the error I get NOW when I try to go back to 5.7.893. My phone had no problem with it before I tried to get back to 5.5.893 using the new method.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

SamuriHL said:


> Uh, what? No, that's not what I said at all. I was on 5.7.893 before I started all this. Now after doing the 5T0CK886 patch and flashing all the parts of 886 back, that's the error I get NOW when I try to go back to 5.7.893. My phone had no problem with it before I tried to get back to 5.5.893 using the new method.


Oh ok sorry. I misinterpreted your post. Something is very strange here because other people that it worked for mention they get the Boot Failure but that is normal and after the update they are fine.


----------



## stoffelck

WHEW EEEEE. I was in the same position as Samari all through this. doing everything you guys told him. I had CG boot error and COULD not get the 5.5.893 to install got cache error and fail. I simply followed the "do battery pull and try again:!!! holy mother of christmas it WORKED!!! Still setting up so I dont know where I ended up except stock and booted up!!!!

ok 5.5.893
05.15.01
[email protected] #1

looking good.

MY GOODNESS THANK YOU ALL!


----------



## SamuriHL

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> Oh ok sorry. I misinterpreted your post. Something is very strange here because other people that it worked for mention they get the Boot Failure but that is normal and after the update they are fine.


Understood, but, I think that zumocast error caused me a lot of harm. I just reran the update to 5.5.893:

Finding update package...
Opening update package...
Verifying update package...
Installing update...
Verifying current system...
Removing unneeded files...
Patching system files...
Patching boot image...
Unpacking new recovery...
Symlinks and permissions...
Removing unneeded files from presinstall...
Patching preinstall files...
Unpacking new files in preinstall...
Symlinks and permissions in preinstall...
Removing unneeded files from webtop...
Patching webtop files...
Unpacking new files in webtop...
Symlinks and permissions in webtop...
updating BP...
updating LTE...

Install from sdcard complete.


----------



## stoffelck

SamuriHL said:


> Understood, but, I think that zumocast error caused me a lot of harm. I just reran the update to 5.5.893:
> 
> Finding update package...
> Opening update package...
> Verifying update package...
> Installing update...
> Verifying current system...
> Removing unneeded files...
> Patching system files...
> Patching boot image...
> Unpacking new recovery...
> Symlinks and permissions...
> Removing unneeded files from presinstall...
> Patching preinstall files...
> Unpacking new files in preinstall...
> Symlinks and permissions in preinstall...
> Removing unneeded files from webtop...
> Patching webtop files...
> Unpacking new files in webtop...
> Symlinks and permissions in webtop...
> updating BP...
> updating LTE...
> 
> Install from sdcard complete.


you are there dude!!!


----------



## SamuriHL

stoffelck said:


> you are there dude!!!


hehe. Yea, if only.


----------



## dirtmaster88

Just wanted to post a big THANK YOU! to all the talented individuals within this thread. I went to bed last night feeling hopeless and thinking that I'll be stuck with the 5.7.893 leak I flashed awhile back. I was stunned this morning with all the discussion and efforts to get back to the OTA upgrade path.

Before updating the boot file with 5T0ck886.bat I made a backup of the /dev/block/boot just incase I would ever need it again (you never know). I did not reboot after updating the boot file and proceeded to download and install the 5.5.893 update right from about-system updates. To my surprise everything went well and I'm now back on 5.5.893 with root persisting through all of the flashes/updates I've done.

SamuriHL, I wish you the best and hope you can figure your situation out. I unfortunately don't have the knowledge to be of any help







Keep your head up though, I've noticed a tremendous amount of talent in these forums and I'm sure that you'll figure it out.

*Edit:*
Just for clarification, I did the R3L3AS3DRoot (option 1) to go back before attempting anything. I was on 5.7.893 stock (non rooted) prior to restoring/rooting. I mostly followed the steps mentioned earlier in this post.


----------



## closer

I'm same place Samuri, let's see if the phone actually boots...

And then we are probably hosed on root, cause since I couldnt boot the phone prior to reapplying the 5.5.893 update, I bet there is no hope for re-rooting...

There is a little hope of a functioning phone... seems to be booting.


----------



## unchoney

We need to make sure zumocast is correctly installed...some custom roms remove it from preinstall...good idea to test upgrade to 7.893 before we change anything...


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

SamuriHL said:


> Understood, but, I think that zumocast error caused me a lot of harm. I just reran the update to 5.5.893:
> 
> Finding update package...
> Opening update package...
> Verifying update package...
> Installing update...
> Verifying current system...
> Removing unneeded files...
> Patching system files...
> Patching boot image...
> Unpacking new recovery...
> Symlinks and permissions...
> Removing unneeded files from presinstall...
> Patching preinstall files...
> Unpacking new files in preinstall...
> Symlinks and permissions in preinstall...
> Removing unneeded files from webtop...
> Patching webtop files...
> Unpacking new files in webtop...
> Symlinks and permissions in webtop...
> updating BP...
> updating LTE...
> 
> Install from sdcard complete.


So am I correct to say you never used the zumocast file moving it with Root Explorer? Like stated here

Also was webtop working for you on 5.7.893?


----------



## stoffelck

I did lose root. hmmmm... Should I try option in foreverroot?


----------



## SamuriHL

I'm pretty sure there's nothing to figure out in my case. I appear to be in a place that can't be recovered from. I can't begin to say how unhappy I am right now. Once I take a shower and head out of here, we'll see just how unhappy I am. Because when I come home, it might be with a GNex. I'm SO VERY MUCH over locked bootloaders.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

dirtmaster88 said:


> Just wanted to post a big THANK YOU! to all the talented individuals within this thread. I went to bed last night feeling hopeless and thinking that I'll be stuck with the 5.7.893 leak I flashed awhile back. I was stunned this morning with all the discussion and efforts to get back to the OTA upgrade path.
> 
> Before updating the boot file with 5T0ck886.bat I made a backup of the /dev/block/boot just incase I would ever need it again (you never know). I did not reboot after updating the boot file and proceeded to download and install the 5.5.893 update right from about-system updates. To my surprise everything went well and I'm now back on 5.5.893 with root persisting through all of the flashes/updates I've done.
> 
> SamuriHL, I wish you the best and hope you can figure your situation out. I unfortunately don't have the knowledge to be of any help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your head up though, I've noticed a tremendous amount of talent in these forums and I'm sure that you'll figure it out.


Did you use R3l3as3droot to return your system to 5.5.886 both applying the boot mod or you did it straight from a complete 5.7.893?


----------



## SamuriHL

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> So am I correct to say you never used the zumocast file moving it with Root Explorer? Like stated here
> 
> Also was webtop working for you on 5.7.893?


Never used webtop or zumocast. I did not move the one in that post, no.


----------



## SamuriHL

stoffelck said:


> I did lose root. hmmmm... Should I try option in foreverroot?


You can try but it'll likely fail. There's a new 1-click from Pete floating around that should help you. Do it BEFORE you even consider going to 901 if that's your plan.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

SamuriHL said:


> Never used webtop or zumocast. I did not move the one in that post, no.


That is probably the issue. However the odd thing is that zumocast is located in preinstall.img and webtop is grfs.img, both of which you are flashing in moto-fastboot.

I have another idea, try to extract the boot.img file from the 5.5.893 OTA and place it in your moto-fastboot directory?

Then try "moto-fastboot boot boot.img".

If that doesn't work then try the same thing with the boot.img located in the FXZ.


----------



## closer

SamuriHL said:


> You can try but it'll likely fail. There's a new 1-click from Pete floating around that should help you. Do it BEFORE you even consider going to 901 if that's your plan.


So mine booted up, which is better than samuri's... dudes, sucks. Everything was going fine until the zumocast thing hitched.. and since I didn't have a bootable system, I couldn't get adb to work to push the package onto the phone.

So, in the end, I manually moot-fastbooted everything from the original fxz file and re-applied the 5.5.893 update. It validated and applied this time, and the phone actually booted.

It's definitely 5.5.893 stock at the moment, with no root.

samuri - when yours tried to reboot this last time, what did it do? right back to fastboot screen?


----------



## tron101

irc would be good for this


----------



## SamuriHL

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> So mine booted up, which is better than samuri's... dudes, sucks. Everything was going fine until the zumocast thing hitched.. and since I didn't have a bootable system, I couldn't get adb to work to push the package onto the phone.
> 
> So, in the end, I manually moot-fastbooted everything from the original fxz file and re-applied the 5.5.893 update. It validated and applied this time, and the phone actually booted.
> 
> It's definitely 5.5.893 stock at the moment, with no root.
> 
> samuri - when yours tried to reboot this last time, what did it do? right back to fastboot screen?


Yup. I'm about to head out and I may stop by VZW and see if they'll have any mercy on me and have them try to flash it. If not, well, merry Xmas to me, it'll be a GNex I come home with. I can't be without a working phone as I don't have a house phone.


----------



## closer

SamuriHL said:


> ... I can't be without a working phone as I don't have a house phone.


Same boat - sorry bro, sucks when something so simple just blows up...


----------



## SamuriHL

closer said:


> Same boat - sorry bro, sucks when something so simple just blows up...


My own stupidity. My need to play with things when I shouldn't. At least now hopefully others trying this route will be able to make sure they have everything set up (zumocast, webtop, etc) before they try it and won't end up in the same boat as me. I'm just lucky like that.

BTW, *Open1Your1Eyes0, *there's no boot.img in the update. It's a boot.img.p which is a patch.


----------



## wseyller

I had the cache errors and wiping data and cache removed those errors. I reran the 5.5.893 setup. It went through install complete but it reboot back to the fastboot screen with boot failure. I then did the released root restore and it allowed my phone to boot back into the os with .886 system, CDMA_N_03.1C.57R LTEDC_U_05.15.02 radio. I might try it again later. I am at work and it is just too crazy to mess with now. Will wait until I have no stress.


----------



## bigtex52

I personally wouldn't give up yet, but maybe I have more patience than most. There are still lots of things to try ,and a lot of talented people on this forum. Unless getting a GNex was part of the plan all along.







JK. Stay with it.


----------



## tron101

SamuriHL, cant you just go buy a cheap phone from somewhere and activate it until someone comes up with something? Its always good to have a backup anyway.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

SamuriHL said:


> My own stupidity. My need to play with things when I shouldn't. At least now hopefully others trying this route will be able to make sure they have everything set up (zumocast, webtop, etc) before they try it and won't end up in the same boat as me. I'm just lucky like that.
> 
> BTW, *Open1Your1Eyes0, *there's no boot.img in the update. It's a boot.img.p which is a patch.


You are right. I wasn't able to check before. However if you use the boot.img from the FXZ make sure you are issuing the "boot" command not "flash" the whole command should say "moto-fastboot boot boot.img". Please let me know exactly the error it gives you.


----------



## closer

SamuriHL said:


> My own stupidity. My need to play with things when I shouldn't. At least now hopefully others trying this route will be able to make sure they have everything set up (zumocast, webtop, etc) before they try it and won't end up in the same boat as me. I'm just lucky like that.
> 
> BTW, *Open1Your1Eyes0, *there's no boot.img in the update. It's a boot.img.p which is a patch.


uh, yes and no... I would say ignorance - I also missed the zumocast bit, since I never used it froze it or anything... Not saying my problems arent my own fault (and your problems are yours, of course - they certainly aren't anyone else's), but stupidity isn't necessarily at fault. Trying things that logic tells us *should* work is kinda what this forum is all about - but like they say, the devil is in the details.

I feel your pain (or at least was feeling it an hour ago), and if I hadn't made any progress by now I would seriously be thinking about forking out for the gnex. I certainly wouldn't fault you for the upgrade ;-)... Even though I love most things about my bionic, it hasn't been the best of experiences, and will likely be my last moto phone (unless they unlock the fargin bootloader).


----------



## dirtmaster88

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> Did you use R3l3as3droot to return your system to 5.5.886 both applying the boot mod or you did it straight from a complete 5.7.893?


Sorry for the delayed response, was out to lunch. I was on 5.7.893 stock (non rooted) before I began the process. I did the R3L3AS3DRoot (option 1) to go back before replacing the boot file. I mostly followed the steps mentioned earlier in this post.


----------



## realbbb

wseyller said:


> CDMA_N_03.1C.57R LTEDC_U_05.15.02 radio..


This is leak radio. 00 is 55886 and 01 is 55893.

BBB
Working till it stops.


----------



## Juiced_rl

bigtex52 said:


> Steps I took that worked for me:
> 
> Download radio.zip and put it on sdcard ext. where you can find it.
> download http://dl.dropbox.co...36/5T0ck886.rar and unzip to your desktop
> Use R3L3AS3DRoot and 43V3R root for the BIONIC V2 , Option 1
> Make sure usb debugging is still selected
> Make sure that Zumocast is in your preinstall/apps directory
> Boot into stock recovery
> Install radio.zip
> Reboot
> Connect usb cable and run 5Tock886.bat in folder you unzipped.
> Go to settings/about phone/system update
> Download and install 5.5.893 update
> I must emphasize that while this worked for me, *YMMV*.
> 
> YOU ARE BACK ON THE OTA TRAIN!
> 
> Many, many thanks to RealBBB, vinylfreak,dhacker29, and John Galt for having the cajones to try this!!


This worked perfect for me also. Sitting comfortably at 5.5.893 and lesson learned for sure. Thank you and everyone that worked on this.


----------



## SamuriHL

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> You are right. I wasn't able to check before. However if you use the boot.img from the FXZ make sure you are issuing the "boot" command not "flash" the whole command should say "moto-fastboot boot boot.img". Please let me know exactly the error it gives you.


I will try. And before anyone gets on my case for what I'm about to say,understand that when I went to VZW, the following was *NOT* my intention. Those that have followed my experience know that I was definitely not looking to go this route at all.









I went to VZW, told them what happened (full disclosure, yes) and asked if there was anything they could do. They took one look at the screen and started a replacement process. I didn't ask them to. I was fully prepared to have to buy a new phone. I actually feel bad about this tbh.







But, I will have a new bionic soon. sigh.


----------



## unchoney

Would it be a safe assumption that if we roll back to 886 then try to update to 7.893 via stock recovery and updates that we have everything in place but the radio and boot img? Then should be ready to run again but this time go thru steps outlined?


----------



## SamuriHL

closer said:


> uh, yes and no... I would say ignorance - I also missed the zumocast bit, since I never used it froze it or anything... Not saying my problems arent my own fault (and your problems are yours, of course - they certainly aren't anyone else's), but stupidity isn't necessarily at fault. Trying things that logic tells us *should* work is kinda what this forum is all about - but like they say, the devil is in the details.
> 
> I feel your pain (or at least was feeling it an hour ago), and if I hadn't made any progress by now I would seriously be thinking about forking out for the gnex. I certainly wouldn't fault you for the upgrade ;-)... Even though I love most things about my bionic, it hasn't been the best of experiences, and will likely be my last moto phone (unless they unlock the fargin bootloader).


I was prepared to fork out for the GNex when I went in. They started the warranty replacement before I even knew what they were doing. Like I said, I really do feel bad and that was absolutely not my intention when I went there. I was thinking they'd try to flash it or something. Nope. They literally turned it on, saw the error, popped the battery, tried again and started typing away. 2 minutes later I was being asked to sign for the return. Oi...


----------



## tron101

SamuriHL said:


> I will try. And before anyone gets on my case for what I'm about to say,understand that when I went to VZW, the following was *NOT* my intention. Those that have followed my experience know that I was definitely not looking to go this route at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to VZW, told them what happened (full disclosure, yes) and asked if there was anything they could do. They took one look at the screen and started a replacement process. I didn't ask them to. I was fully prepared to have to buy a new phone. I actually feel bad about this tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I will have a new bionic soon. sigh.


ask them if you can keep the old one for test purposes!


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Juiced_rl said:


> I will try. And before anyone gets on my case for what I'm about to say,understand that when I went to VZW, the following was *NOT* my intention. Those that have followed my experience know that I was definitely not looking to go this route at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to VZW, told them what happened (full disclosure, yes) and asked if there was anything they could do. They took one look at the screen and started a replacement process. I didn't ask them to. I was fully prepared to have to buy a new phone. I actually feel bad about this tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I will have a new bionic soon. sigh.


Quick question for you guys,

When you checked your /preinstall/app folder did you guys see "com.motorola.zumocast" or "zumocast.apk" or both?


----------



## SamuriHL

tron101 said:


> ask them if you can keep the old one for test purposes!


LOL, no, I had to sign saying I would have to return it. Now, if I can get mine fixed before the new one comes, I'll send the new one back. I mean, yes, I have TEC, but, that's really not what it's supposed to cover. However, I DO consider this a very big lesson learned. No more leaked updates for me. Root, sure. Maybe even a custom rom once I get settled in again....but leaked updates are evil. Guys, I REALLY hope you remember this when the ICS updates start leaking...as you know they will.


----------



## SamuriHL

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> Quick question for you guys,
> 
> When you checked your /preinstall/app folder did you guys see "com.motorola.zumocast" or "zumocast.apk" or both?


When I checked it last night when I was screwing around with it I saw the com.motorola.zumocast file in there.


----------



## John L. Galt

unchoney said:


> ask them if you can keep the old one for test purposes!


Won't happen lol.


----------



## foamman

SamuriHL said:


> I was prepared to fork out for the GNex when I went in. They started the warranty replacement before I even knew what they were doing. Like I said, I really do feel bad and that was absolutely not my intention when I went there. I was thinking they'd try to flash it or something. Nope. They literally turned it on, saw the error, popped the battery, tried again and started typing away. 2 minutes later I was being asked to sign for the return. Oi...


Dude... Honesty is the best policy. You made an honest mistake and it f-ed you. It would have been worse if you lied about it. They will now take your device refurb it and hand it to the next schmuck. Lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## John L. Galt

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> Quick question for you guys,
> 
> When you checked your /preinstall/app folder did you guys see "com.motorola.zumocast" or "zumocast.apk" or both?


The file posted was the same as Samuri is stating - interesting question, b/c if it is in fact an .apk then it explains a lot....

I too had never messed with either webtop nor ZumoCast, and mine went through without a hitch....


----------



## darkstarsinner

Okay so I began life with a rooted 593 Bionic. Downloaded the 901 update and couldn't flash it so I factory wiped and tried again. Perfect. But when I started back up I realized I had lost root. Tried R3L3ASE to bring root back to no prevail. Then I made the fatal error of try to use release to revert back to stock. Not good. I had a working system but no radio. I flashed the radio.img file and got back to usable phone. However I am never content. I found that my had stayed at the 901 update. meaning I could not fully go back to 886 but if I could find the 893 FXZ I should be safe. Nobody has one. So I ventured out and asked a fellow Rootzwiki member for some assistance. He gave me the link to both the 901 minimal FXZ and the 893 minimal FXZ another member had created. Neither of these files would read using RSD so I had to individually flash each IMG from the Minimals with Moto-Fastboot. Now my phone powers on but will not go any further. At first it said (Flash Failure) and had extra info at the bootm for errors. Now it says (Boot Failure) with the same info on the bottom.

The Info reads as follows:

Invalid CG OTV (CG; system): Invalid SP Data
Invalid CG HAB (CG; system, status: 0X0035)
Invalid CG OTV (CG: system)

Any info on this? The member I was talking to suggests flashing the Webtop. Could this fix the error? I am on limited time before I send this bad boy out to Motorola for repair. I would like to fix this myself though. I have had a Moto Droid since The OG and have always been able to pull myself out of a tight spot with the help of my fellow Droiders. Still have the Original Droids I have purchased and have never had to do a replacement. I won't give up until I have to. Thanks all


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

John L. Galt said:


> The file posted was the same as Samuri is stating - interesting question, b/c if it is in fact an .apk then it explains a lot....
> 
> I too had never messed with either webtop nor ZumoCast, and mine went through without a hitch....


I have a theory that the zumocast.apk should be there also. Perhaps for people that never messed with it, it was there along with or possibly instead of com.motorola.zumocast. This could be why we are seeing mixed results here.


----------



## SamuriHL

Thanks for the support, guys. At least I have TEC so I don't feel TOO bad. But you're right...they'll probably reflash it and send it out as a refurb.

To the other point:

C:\dev\moto>moto-fastboot boot boot.img
downloading 'boot.img'... OKAY [ 0.778s]
booting... FAILED (remote: unsupported command)

C:\dev\moto>cd ..

C:\dev>cd R3l3AS3DRoot

C:\dev\R3l3AS3DRoot>fastboot boot boot.img
downloading 'boot.img'... OKAY
booting... FAILED (remote: unsupported command)

Did I type it wrong?


----------



## SamuriHL

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> I have a theory that the zumocast.apk should be there also. Perhaps for people that never messed with it, it was there along with or possibly instead of com.motorola.zumocast. This could be why we are seeing mixed results here.


Shouldn't it work with what's in the preinstall img? Granted, I didn't flash that BEFORE I made my first attempt but I have subsequently tried it.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

SamuriHL said:


> Thanks for the support, guys. At least I have TEC so I don't feel TOO bad. But you're right...they'll probably reflash it and send it out as a refurb.
> 
> To the other point:
> 
> C:\dev\moto>moto-fastboot boot boot.img
> downloading 'boot.img'... OKAY [ 0.778s]
> booting... FAILED (remote: unsupported command)
> 
> C:\dev\moto>cd ..
> 
> C:\dev>cd R3l3AS3DRoot
> 
> C:\dev\R3l3AS3DRoot>fastboot boot boot.img
> downloading 'boot.img'... OKAY
> booting... FAILED (remote: unsupported command)
> 
> Did I type it wrong?


Nope you're right. Apparently, they disabled the boot command on the phone's bootloader. Interesting enough, this works on the Droid 3 which is supposed to be a fairly close build.


----------



## John L. Galt

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> I have a theory that the zumocast.apk should be there also. Perhaps for people that never messed with it, it was there along with or possibly instead of com.motorola.zumocast. This could be why we are seeing mixed results here.


Well, I've already applied 5.5.893 and then 5.9.901 on top of that, but I can check and see if it is as you say....

As soon as I get out of ICS that is lol.

Hold tight.


----------



## John L. Galt

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> Nope you're right. Apparently, they disabled the boot command on the phone's bootloader. Interesting enough, this works on the Droid 3 which is supposed to be a fairly close build.


Or they changed the process, at the very least.

Looks like the best way to do it would be via the dd method, eh?


----------



## Scar3cr0w

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> Then try "moto-fastboot boot boot.img".


This was what was causing all my issues (similar issues as SamuriHL had)... I was using "moto-fastboot flash boot boot.img" to no avail and getting the flash failure (CG Boot) issue... once I went back and attempted the above fastboot command, it worked and was able to proceed with the rest of the process and succesfully got 5.5.893 to boot.... problem now is that on every power cycle, I still get the Flash Failure, but choosing the "Normal Powerup" boot mode gets me running.... heard it was a simple fix, just can't remember how to do it.

P.S. In my haste to get things working, I lost root, but that will be for another day.


----------



## SamuriHL

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> Nope you're right. Apparently, they disabled the boot command on the phone's bootloader. Interesting enough, this works on the Droid 3 which is supposed to be a fairly close build.


Good times. So yea, that wouldn't fix it either. I guess I really ain't going to recover this phone and should consider myself blessed that I'm getting a replacement. I mean, moto should be able to recover the thing. They probably have an actual SBF that will flash over anything and return it to stock.


----------



## wseyller

realbbb said:


> This is leak radio. 00 is 55886 and 01 is 55893.
> 
> BBB
> Working till it stops.


yes I know. It reverted back to the leak somehow. I know without a doubt that I installed the old original radio


----------



## SamuriHL

John L. Galt said:


> Or they changed the process, at the very least.
> 
> Looks like the best way to do it would be via the dd method, eh?


Which I did. But now that I can't boot the phone anymore I can no longer do anything like that.


----------



## John L. Galt

Scar3cr0w said:


> This was what was causing all my issues (similar issues as SamuriHL had)... I was using "moto-fastboot flash boot boot.img" to no avail and getting the flash failure (CG Boot) issue... once I went back and attempted the above fastboot command, it worked and was able to proceed with the rest of the process and succesfully got 5.5.893 to boot.... problem now is that on every power cycle, I still get the Flash Failure, but choosing the "Normal Powerup" boot mode gets me running.... heard it was a simple fix, just can't remember how to do it.
> 
> P.S. In my haste to get things working, I lost root, but that will be for another day.


To fix the flash failure error, you just need to perform a successful flash.

I suppose you could try flashing preinstall, or else run through the process again, which will then skip the step that caused the flash failure.

I had this error as well from trying to force th stock kernl from the FXZ file but when I went through my procedure isted eralier, the successful flashingof the radios fixed that particular error message.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

In another thread, someone posted their 5.5.893 boot image and recovery image. I fastbooted both with no failure and then fastbooted the .886 system and radio. When i rebooted it said there was a update to 5.5.893.I forever rooted and accepted the update. It booted into recovery and flashed the zip. That was it. I was coming from 5.7.893.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

SamuriHL said:


> Shouldn't it work with what's in the preinstall img? Granted, I didn't flash that BEFORE I made my first attempt but I have subsequently tried it.


Technically yes and I'm guessing maybe that's why, once it fails it will just refuse to boot...It looks like the method of downloading the OTA right after that boot mod right in the OS and then automatically applying without ever letting it fail boot it is the best method (assuming zumocast/webtop are unchanged that is).

I hope a user that it has worked for can chime in about the zumocast issue, if they saw the apk in there as well.


----------



## SamuriHL

Scar3cr0w said:


> This was what was causing all my issues (similar issues as SamuriHL had)... I was using "moto-fastboot flash boot boot.img" to no avail and getting the flash failure (CG Boot) issue... once I went back and attempted the above fastboot command, it worked and was able to proceed with the rest of the process and succesfully got 5.5.893 to boot.... problem now is that on every power cycle, I still get the Flash Failure, but choosing the "Normal Powerup" boot mode gets me running.... heard it was a simple fix, just can't remember how to do it.
> 
> P.S. In my haste to get things working, I lost root, but that will be for another day.


My script has a typo in it. Apologies for that. The flash shouldn't be in the boot command. Stupid find/replace issue when I was making the script.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Also i flashed the preinstall image.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Timmy10shoes said:


> Also i flashed the preinstall image.


At what point?


----------



## kedriastral

John L. Galt said:


> Well, I've already applied 5.5.893 and then 5.9.901 on top of that, but I can check and see if it is as you say....
> 
> As soon as I get out of ICS that is lol.
> 
> Hold tight.


I just checked and on .901 zumocast is completely removed. No preinstall, not even installed at all. Puzzling.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

SamuriHL said:


> My script has a typo in it. Apologies for that. The flash shouldn't be in the boot command. Stupid find/replace issue when I was making the script.


I'm assuming you used the boot.img from FXZ? It is interesting that the boot command works for you and is unable to be recognized on SamuriHL's phone.


----------



## kedriastral

Timmy10shoes said:


> In another thread, someone posted their 5.5.893 boot image and recovery image. I fastbooted both with no failure and then fastbooted the .886 system and radio. When i rebooted it said there was a update to 5.5.893.I forever rooted and accepted the update. It booted into recovery and flashed the zip. That was it. I was coming from 5.7.893.


Yea, links with steps please


----------



## jntdroid

has anyone done this successfully from a full blown 5.8.894 system (kernel/radio included) and gotten back on path?


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

kedriastral said:


> I just checked and on .901 zumocast is completely removed. No preinstall, not even installed at all. Puzzling.


I think the changelogs for that update mention that zumocast is now called Motocast. I know that's definitely the case on the RAZR.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

I flashed the preinstall with the system and radio


----------



## foamman

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> I think the changelogs for that update mention that zumocast is now called Motocast. I know that's definitely the case on the RAZR.


I just realized that Zumocast is gone. Also there is no Motocast. But there is a stupid Slingbox ad you can't get rid of. I have the app I don't need the ad!?!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/4603-fxz-fastboot-recovery/


----------



## kedriastral

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> I think the changelogs for that update mention that zumocast is now called Motocast. I know that's definitely the case on the RAZR.


Nope nothing. I found motoprint in the system apps. But no Motocast in system or preinstall


----------



## Scar3cr0w

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> I'm assuming you used the boot.img from FXZ? It is interesting that the boot command works for you and is unable to be recognized on SamuriHL's phone.


Yes, I used the boot.img from the FXZ. I appreciate all your help in getting me back to a useful state.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Scar3cr0w said:


> Yes, I used the boot.img from the FXZ. I appreciate all your help in getting me back to a useful state.


So just to confirm can you tell us the steps you followed from 5.7.893 (leak) till you got it to boot to 5.5.893 (OTA)?


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

ljk said:


> I had 5.7.893 installed did a recovery to 5.5.886 installed radio.zip via recovery then applied the http://dl.dropbox.co...36/5T0ck886.rar after phone was rooted and, at this point would no longer boot so I did a recovery to 5.5.886 and booted and then OTA update to 5.5.893 worked just fine.
> 
> Thanks for the great team effort!!!


Interesting note at this post. According to him, that boot mod allowed him to boot into 5.5.886 after he recovered the system the second time. Afterwords he was able to just update it also as if a factory stock 5.5.886 was installed. I think he meant recovery as in a previous clockwork backup.


----------



## SamuriHL

So I made one last ditch effort to fix my phone. Not a chance. It's pretty well bricked. Honestly glad they decided to take pity on me and send me a new phone at this point.


----------



## SamuriHL

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> Interesting note at this post. According to him, that boot mod allowed him to boot into 5.5.886 after he recovered the system the second time. Afterwords he was able to just update it also as if a factory stock 5.5.886 was installed. I think he meant recovery as in a previous clockwork backup.


How can I boot into CWR? In my state I can't boot anything so I'm curious as to how anyone could get to CWR with that boot error.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

SamuriHL said:


> How can I boot into CWR? In my state I can't boot anything so I'm curious as to how anyone could get to CWR with that boot error.


Unfortunatly this guy never replied. It is possible he meant r3l3as3drooted but he pointed out recovery twice. Curious...right now if you try fastboot -w, then go into stock recovery and do a factory reset and then try to update 5.5.893. Does that change anything for you?


----------



## FenixJr

jntdroid said:


> has anyone done this successfully from a full blown 5.8.894 system (kernel/radio included) and gotten back on path?


I'm probably going to try very soon.


----------



## Scar3cr0w

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> So just to confirm can you tell us the steps you followed from 5.7.893 (leak) till you got it to boot to 5.5.893 (OTA)?


Certainly, but I don't know how much help it would be, since it was a cluster from the start and I can't remember all the steps I took.

I first started with the first few steps posted by FenixJr (Post #16):

1. Released and 43v3rRoot Restore with Option 1. (Success)
2. Boot into stock recovery. Flash the radio.zip to get to stock Baseband. (Success)
3. Booted back in 886 phone.

4. Applied the http://dl.dropbox.co...36/5T0ck886.rar

I obviously did something wrong at this point because...

5. Tried to reinstall 5.5.893. (all kinds of failures (Error 7, etc))
5a. Tried and re-tried these steps to no avail.

6. Ended up parking the full FXZ file on my desktop and moto-fastbooted manually with the following, posted by SamuriHL (with a modification after seeing the post about "moto-fastboot boot boot.img"):

@echo off
pause
moto-fastboot flash cdt.bin cdt.bin
pause
moto-fastboot reboot-bootloader
pause
moto-fastboot erase cache
pause
moto-fastboot flash lbl lbl
pause
moto-fastboot flash logo.bin logo.bin
pause
moto-fastboot flash ebr ebr
pause
moto-fastboot flash mbr mbr
pause
moto-fastboot flash devtree device_tree.bin
pause
moto-fastboot flash system system.img
pause
moto-fastboot boot boot.img
pause
moto-fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
pause
moto-fastboot flash cdrom cdrom
pause
moto-fastboot flash preinstall preinstall.img
pause
moto-fastboot flash webtop grfs.img
pause
moto-fastboot flash radio radio.img
pause
moto-fastboot -w
pause

7. Attempted the http://dl.dropbox.co...36/5T0ck886.rar again and this time it seemed to work (it provided some feedback versus just flashing momentarily and going away).

8. Booted into Stock Recovery and flashed with 5.5.893.
9. This time, it passed the verification stuff and installed the update.
10. A reboot sent it back into a Flash Failure mode, but this time, it gave no reasons why...
11. A "Normal Powerup", however, got me to boot.

I went back a did a moto-fastboot of the preinstall.img to clear the Flash Failure and after a reboot, all appears well....

Sorry if this is confusing... spent the better part of the day trying things and this is my recollection of the events that worked.

Edit: I did not retain root with this, but that was the least of my concerns after having all the flash failures. If someone know of a link to a root method that works on 5.5.893, I'd be forever thankful.


----------



## SamuriHL

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> Unfortunatly this guy never replied. It is possible he meant r3l3as3drooted but he pointed out recovery twice. Curious...right now if you try fastboot -w, then go into stock recovery and do a factory reset and then try to update 5.5.893. Does that change anything for you?


Unfortunately, no, it doesn't.







I tried that already as one of the many things to try. I don't think anything's going to help my phone.


----------



## FenixJr

SamuriHL said:


> Unfortunately, no, it doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried that already as one of the many things to try. I don't think anything's going to help my phone.


Have you flashed back to stock system 886 yet and try to boot?

EDIT: sry just got back on, and read through all of this post.


----------



## SamuriHL

Scar3cr0w said:


> Certainly, but I don't know how much help it would be, since it was a cluster from the start and I can't remember all the steps I took.
> 
> I first started with the first few steps posted by FenixJr (Post #16):
> 
> 1. Released and 43v3rRoot Restore with Option 1. (Success)
> 2. Boot into stock recovery. Flash the radio.zip to get to stock Baseband. (Success)
> 3. Booted back in 886 phone.
> 
> 4. Applied the http://dl.dropbox.co...36/5T0ck886.rar
> 
> I obviously did something wrong at this point because...
> 
> 5. Tried to reinstall 5.5.893. (all kinds of failures (Error 7, etc))
> 5a. Tried and re-tried these steps to no avail.
> 
> 6. Ended up parking the full FXZ file on my desktop and moto-fastbooted manually with the following, posted by SamuriHL (with a modification after seeing the post about "moto-fastboot boot boot.img"):
> 
> @echo off
> pause
> moto-fastboot flash cdt.bin cdt.bin
> pause
> moto-fastboot reboot-bootloader
> pause
> moto-fastboot erase cache
> pause
> moto-fastboot flash lbl lbl
> pause
> moto-fastboot flash logo.bin logo.bin
> pause
> moto-fastboot flash ebr ebr
> pause
> moto-fastboot flash mbr mbr
> pause
> moto-fastboot flash devtree device_tree.bin
> pause
> moto-fastboot flash system system.img
> pause
> moto-fastboot boot boot.img
> pause
> moto-fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
> pause
> moto-fastboot flash cdrom cdrom
> pause
> moto-fastboot flash preinstall preinstall.img
> pause
> moto-fastboot flash webtop grfs.img
> pause
> moto-fastboot flash radio radio.img
> pause
> moto-fastboot -w
> pause
> 
> 7. Attempted the http://dl.dropbox.co...36/5T0ck886.rar again and this time it seemed to work (it provided some feedback versus just flashing momentarily and going away).
> 
> 8. Booted into Stock Recovery and flashed with 5.5.893.
> 9. This time, it passed the verification stuff and installed the update.
> 10. A reboot sent it back into a Flash Failure mode, but this time, it gave no reasons why...
> 11. A "Normal Powerup", however, got me to boot.
> 
> I went back a did a moto-fastboot of the preinstall.img to clear the Flash Failure and after a reboot, all appears well....
> 
> Sorry if this is confusing... spent the better part of the day trying things and this is my recollection of the events that worked.


AHA. I think you did it what I consider to be "right". Honestly if I were doing this again, I'd do it the following way:

1) Run my script to flash all the stuff from FXZ
2) Reboot into recovery and flash the radio
3) Root 886 (since if you did step 1 you've lost root)
4) NOW apply the boot image hack
5) Reboot into recovery and install the update to 5.5.893

I think that is the "safest" way to do this IMO.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

OK so I figured one thing out that proves to me that guy is probably wrong about something. The boot mod force flashes the 5.5.893 OTA boot.img into the phone. As this is true 5.5.886 should never be able to boot again since you can't revert the kernel. So this is why everyone WILL experience the boot failure message if they try to boot the system after that mod before flashing the update (something I highly don't recommend). At this point the only way to recover to a working state is to fastboot flash everything and flash the radio.zip and then flash the update.

For SamuriHL, it looks like for one reason or another your update is not flashing properly. You might want to redownload the entire FXZ, radio.zip, and the 5.5.893 OTA and try it all from scratch. I see no logical reason why it should fail (especially after the update applies) unless either the files or your phone's partitions are messed up. Also this time I don't recommend running a script but to type/paste each command manually.


----------



## SamuriHL

FenixJr said:


> Have you flashed back to stock system 886 yet and try to boot?
> 
> EDIT: sry just got back on, and read through all of this post.


No problem. Yea, I've done a lot today. Unfortunately the way I did it bricked this thing quite nicely and nothing I do can get it to boot back to any system. The update applies, but, doesn't boot. 5.7.893 doesn't apply at all. Good times.


----------



## kedriastral

SamuriHL said:


> Unfortunately, no, it doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried that already as one of the many things to try. I don't think anything's going to help my phone.


 What about the post above this? Did you try to do step 7 again? It seems he got stuck at the exact same spot but moved forward eventually.


----------



## SamuriHL

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> OK so I figured one thing out that proves to me that guy is probably wrong about something. The boot mod force flashes the 5.5.893 OTA boot.img into the phone. As this is true 5.5.886 should never be able to boot again since you can't revert the kernel. So this is why everyone WILL experience the boot failure message if they try to boot the system after that mod before flashing the update (something I highly don't recommend). At this point the only way to recover to a working state is to fastboot flash everything and flash the radio.zip and then flash the update.
> 
> For SamuriHL, it looks like for one reason or another your update is not flashing properly. You might want to redownload the entire FXZ, radio.zip, and the 5.5.893 OTA and try it all from scratch. I see no logical reason why it should fail (especially after the update applies) unless either the files or your phone's partitions are messed up.


Beats me man. You have links to all those that you want me to download from? I'm game to try again, but, I'm not hopeful that it's going to work. And getting files to my phone is a royal PITA right now cause I can't boot it to copy files to it. I have to pull the SD card and drop it in my OG Droid (where the HELL did my microSD card adapter go??? SIGH) so I can get files on and off it. But, as I said, if you've got links you want me to use, I'm game.


----------



## SamuriHL

kedriastral said:


> What about the post above this? Did you try to do step 7 again? It seems he got stuck at the exact same spot but moved forward eventually.


I can't get back to a system to try it again. Else I would. Once you run that, you MUST successfully update or you won't be able to boot. In my case, I've not been able to successfully update. Even though it tells me it was successful.


----------



## FenixJr

SamuriHL said:


> No problem. Yea, I've done a lot today. Unfortunately the way I did it bricked this thing quite nicely and nothing I do can get it to boot back to any system. The update applies, but, doesn't boot. 5.7.893 doesn't apply at all. Good times.


By the way the error that popped up at one time, i think when you tried to do 5.7 update, is cause now it's on the 5.5.893 system BUILD i think. i'll try to find your post with that error again...


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

SamuriHL said:


> Beats me man. You have links to all those that you want me to download from? I'm game to try again, but, I'm not hopeful that it's going to work. And getting files to my phone is a royal PITA right now cause I can't boot it to copy files to it. I have to pull the SD card and drop it in my OG Droid (where the HELL did my microSD card adapter go??? SIGH) so I can get files on and off it. But, as I said, if you've got links you want me to use, I'm game.


*Everything you need







*

5.5.893 OTA Update
5.5.886 Radios (radio.zip)
5.5.886 Boot Mod to 5.5.893 Kernel
5.5.886 FXZ Restore File
RSDLite 5.5
Motorola Drivers v5.2.1 (32-bit)
Motorola Drivers v5.2.1 (64-bit)
Motorola Fastboot
ADB-Fastboot Files


----------



## FenixJr

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> *Everything you need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 5.5.893 OTA Update
> 5.5.886 Radios (radio.zip)
> 5.5.886 Boot Mod to 5.5.893 Kernel
> 5.5.886 FXZ Restore File
> RSDLite 5.5
> Motorola Drivers v5.2.1 (32-bit)
> Motorola Drivers v5.2.1 (64-bit)
> Motorola Fastboot
> ADB-Fastboot Files


Those first three are the same link\

EDIT: K, they look good now.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

FenixJr said:


> Those first three are the same link\
> 
> EDIT: K, they look good now.


Yeah my mistake, little fail on the copy/paste there. :/


----------



## Scar3cr0w

I may be wrong, but since the moto-fastboot process is flashing the radio.img from the FXZ, is the separate radio flash needed? I don't believe I did that after fastbooting everything...


----------



## FenixJr

Scar3cr0w said:


> I may be wrong, but since the moto-fastboot process is flashing the radio.img from the FXZ, is the separate radio flash needed? I don't believe I did that after fastbooting everything...


Well you're up and running right? what is your baseband version at?


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Scar3cr0w said:


> I may be wrong, but since the moto-fastboot process is flashing the radio.img from the FXZ, is the separate radio flash needed? I don't believe I did that after fastbooting everything...


You need to flash radios in fastboot and in stock recovery because although the fastboot command is necessary it doesn't properly flash them until you do it manually. Usually RSDLite does this for you.


----------



## SamuriHL

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> *Everything you need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 5.5.893 OTA Update
> 5.5.886 Radios (radio.zip)
> 5.5.886 Boot Mod to 5.5.893 Kernel
> 5.5.886 FXZ Restore File
> RSDLite 5.5
> Motorola Drivers v5.2.1 (32-bit)
> Motorola Drivers v5.2.1 (64-bit)
> Motorola Fastboot
> ADB-Fastboot Files


Wonderful. I have all of that but that's a great little resource to have all in one place. Anyway, I'm redownloading the stuff that gets flashed. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Scar3cr0w

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> You need to flash radios in fastboot and in stock recovery because although the fastboot command is necessary it doesn't properly flash them until you do it manually. Usually RSDLite does this for you.


My apologies... just don't remember doing that after the fastboot process... I know I did at the beginning. I may have... it's been a long day.

System Version: 5.5.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US
Baseband: CDMA_N_03.1C.57R ltedc_u05.15.01
Webtop: ET-1.3.0-108_DBN-21
Kernel: 2.6.35.7-g68606e6[email protected] #1


----------



## Juiced_rl

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> Quick question for you guys,
> 
> When you checked your /preinstall/app folder did you guys see "com.motorola.zumocast" or "zumocast.apk" or both?


com.motorola.zumocast is what I find in that folder


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Scar3cr0w said:


> My apologies... just don't remember doing that after the fastboot process... I know I did at the beginning. I may have... it's been a long day.
> 
> System Version: 5.5.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US
> Baseband: CDMA_N_03.1C.57R ltedc_u05.15.01
> Webtop: ET-1.3.0-108_DBN-21
> Kernel: 2.6.35.7-g68606e6[email protected] #1


You currently have 5.5.893 radios.

You have do the "moto-fastboot flash radio radio.img" command like in the XML file from the FXZ and use the radio.zip file to flash that in recovery. After you did that, you next step should be to directly reboot to the bootloader and then flash the update. At no point in the process should you be attempting to boot normally. Always go directly to fastboot mode or recovery mode.


----------



## FenixJr

SamuriHL said:


> AHA. I think you did it what I consider to be "right". Honestly if I were doing this again, I'd do it the following way:
> 
> 1) Run my script to flash all the stuff from FXZ
> 2) Reboot into recovery and flash the radio
> 3) Root 886 (since if you did step 1 you've lost root)
> 4) NOW apply the boot image hack
> 5) Reboot into recovery and install the update to 5.5.893
> 
> I think that is the "safest" way to do this IMO.


So i'm about to give this a go from my 5.8.894 system


----------



## SamuriHL

FenixJr said:


> So i'm about to give this a go from my 5.8.894 system


Good luck man. I hope things go smoothly for you! I agree with the above advice....do NOT attempt to boot normally after you apply the run the 5t0ck886 update until you have a successful update. That is where I think I went horribly wrong.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Guys I think I may have found the problem...I am pulling the download link I listed for the 5.5.893 OTA. I think that is the incorrect file because the way that Motorola names their update files is based on the version that you are currently (not the one you are going to). Due to that convention the OTA file should be named *Blur_Version.5.5.**886**.XT875.Verizon.en.US.zip* not *Blur_Version.5.5.**893**.XT875.Verizon.en.US.zip*. If someone is on 5.5.886 right now and can pull the OTA file from their /cache folder after they recieve it (Check System Updates). Please PM me with a link to the upload.


----------



## FenixJr

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> Guys I think I may have found the problem...I am pulling the download link I listed for the 5.5.893 OTA. I think that is the incorrect file because the way that Motorola names their update files is based on the version that you are currently (not the one you are going to). Due to that convention the OTA file should be named *Blur_Version.5.5.**886**.XT875.Verizon.en.US.zip* not *Blur_Version.5.5.**893**.XT875.Verizon.en.US.zip*. If someone is on 5.5.886 right now and can pull the OTA file from their /cache folder after they recieve it (Check System Updates). Please PM me with a link to the upload.


It's because other people named that file, i think. i believe that's the original Leak, which the md5 matched the OTA. go ahead and look around but i'm still pretty confident that file is fine.

EDIT: I'll try to grab the OTA again for you to check though.


----------



## Scar3cr0w

Well, things seem to be back to normal... 5.5.893, rooted and installing apps. Thank you to all who gave me direction and the insight to get this done...


----------



## Timmy10shoes

A little off subject, but fenixJr what are you doing messing around with phones? Static-x not touring anymore?


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

FenixJr said:


> It's because other people named that file, i think. i believe that's the original Leak, which the md5 matched the OTA. go ahead and look around but i'm still pretty confident that file is fine.
> 
> EDIT: I'll try to grab the OTA again for you to check though.


It's worth a try in the meanwhile because you can always redo it later but I'd like to recieve the original source file. This could explain why the people that had the update downloaded to their phones OTA got it working and others did not.


----------



## SamuriHL

http://www.mediafire.com/?9nc2z8se54pcept

That's what I find when I do a search. Not sure if that's what we're looking for?


----------



## FenixJr

Timmy10shoes said:


> A little off subject, but fenixJr what are you doing messing around with phones? Static-x not touring anymore?


haha, I'm in the military, so that was the picture i took before i shaved it all off. here's the shop'd mid point:


http://imgur.com/7dXG4


----------



## FenixJr

SamuriHL said:


> http://www.mediafire...9nc2z8se54pcept
> 
> That's what I find when I do a search. Not sure if that's what we're looking for?


 Hmm, definite differnt from the other one, i'll try to grab the ota, jsut setting up the 886 right now.

Ninja: haha, had to WiFi cause no 3g....


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

SamuriHL said:


> http://www.mediafire...9nc2z8se54pcept
> 
> That's what I find when I do a search. Not sure if that's what we're looking for?


Please be aware there are several updates that may be named *Blur_Version.5.5.886**.XT875.Verizon.en.US.zip*. The reason is because all the leaks updated from 5.5.886 so if you just download a random file you file that's named that there is no way of knowing which version you will be getting. We need someone to pull an original OTA and upload it (mediafire.com) to know for sure.


----------



## SamuriHL

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> Please be aware there are several updates that may be named *Blur_Version.5.5.886**.XT875.Verizon.en.US.zip*. The reason is because all the leaks updated from 5.5.886 so if you just download a random file you file that's named that there is no way of knowing which version you will be getting. We need someone to pull an original OTA and upload it (mediafire.com).


Oh GOODIE. Thank you Motorola for making these SIGNED UPDATES perfectly clear for us. We'll let FenixJr pull the OTA and post it then. SIGH


----------



## grn4frk

Alright guys, I hate to be annoying but I am confused lol. I know you guys are currently working on the 5.5.893 link but I never made a backup of my earlier versions of software and it seems the first step is do a 4ever root & restore but if I have nothing to restore, is this procedure not available to me? Thanks.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

SamuriHL said:


> Alright guys, I hate to be annoying but I am confused lol. I know you guys are currently working on the 5.5.893 link but I never made a backup of my earlier versions of software and it seems the first step is do a 4ever root & restore but if I have nothing to restore, is this procedure not available to me? Thanks.


You can still do the OTA update instead of flashing it in recovery. But this will only be available to you once while you are in the OS and must be done *right after *the boot mod is complete. DO NOT REBOOT until the OTA is downloaded and ready to install (the system will prompt you).


----------



## SamuriHL

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> Motorola is your favorite smartphone maker aren't they?


Less and less each day. SIGH. LOVED my OG Droid. LOVE my Xoom. LOVE the Bionic. *HATE* locked bootloaders. With a passion.


----------



## SamuriHL

grn4frk said:


> Alright guys, I hate to be annoying but I am confused lol. I know you guys are currently working on the 5.5.893 link but I never made a backup of my earlier versions of software and it seems the first step is do a 4ever root & restore but if I have nothing to restore, is this procedure not available to me? Thanks.


First of all, you should not be doing this without first doing a nandroid backup. So do that before anything else. Second, the restore is from a system.img file that's included in the 4ever root package. So choosing option 1 will push that and restore the system to 886. And then 4ever root it.


----------



## FenixJr

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> Please be aware there are several updates that may be named *Blur_Version.5.5.886**.XT875.Verizon.en.US.zip*. The reason is because all the leaks updated from 5.5.886 so if you just download a random file you file that's named that there is no way of knowing which version you will be getting. We need someone to pull an original OTA and upload it (mediafire.com) to know for sure.


That's the 5.8.894 update. Matches my file i've used to get there.

EDIT: rebooting into 886 then ill upload the OTA, i've got it downloaded but i couldn't mount my sd.

EDIT2: k. I've got the OTA, and it matches the md5 of the previous one we had up here labeled 5.5.893. I'll reup it if you want me too, just so you can rest calmly.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

FenixJr said:


> That's the 5.8.894 update. Matches my file i've used to get there.


Yes exactly my point. If you can pull the OTA for us that will be great. I will be leaving work in a few minutes but I will be attempting this process via OTA on my Bionic so if no one pulls the file then I will do so tonight (eta about 3-4 hours).


----------



## FenixJr

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> Yes exactly my point. If you can pull the OTA for us that will be great. I will be leaving work in a few minutes but I will be attempting this process via OTA on my Bionic so if no one pulls the file then I will do so tonight (eta about 3-4 hours).


yeah read the last edit, but i'll upload anyways.

EDIT: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZD485X3E


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

FenixJr said:


> EDIT2: k. I've got the OTA, and it matches the md5 of the previous one we had up here labeled 5.5.893. I'll reup it if you want me too, just so you can rest calmly.


I'd appreciate it just so we can have an unmodified source. In any case, you can use this file as part of the procedure then.


----------



## FenixJr

OK. I'm about to do the big leap to see if i can get to 5.5.893....


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

FenixJr said:


> yeah read the last edit, but i'll upload anyways.
> 
> EDIT: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZD485X3E


Thank you. I updated the original post but here is the new set of links for everyone.

*5.5.893 OTA Update*
*5.5.886 Radios (radio.zip)
5.5.886 Boot Mod to 5.5.893 Kernel
5.5.886 FXZ Restore File
RSDLite 5.5
Motorola Drivers v5.2.1 (32-bit)
Motorola Drivers v5.2.1 (64-bit)
Motorola Fastboot
ADB-Fastboot Files *


----------



## SamuriHL

I'll try it again after I finish making dinner. I still have presents to wrap, too. But I'll take the file FenixJr posted and run through my script with your FXZ files. We'll see what happens.


----------



## FenixJr

In retrospect, i should've just been able to let it run through the 893 update on its own once i did the boot hack... too late now, but we shall see in a second if i survived.


----------



## Ravaloft

FenixJr said:


> http://androidforums...erms-links.html
> 
> That page has most of them. But I personally have the 5.5.893, 5.8.894, and i believe the 5.9.901 update from 5.893, which i still believe is a dangerous one to flash to it seems.
> 
> This is similar to the process that i successfully used to get my 8.894 radio/system back, however tailored to getting OTA if you have the correct kernal:
> 
> 1. Released and 43v3rRoot Restore with Option 1.
> 2. Boot into stock recovery(i think you can actually do Bootstrap, and i may have). Flash the radio.zip to get to stock Baseband.
> 3. At this point try to reinstall 5.5.893. If you get Zumocast error, proceed
> 4. Boot back into 886 phone, Install Root Explorer(or other similar app, i dont know what else will work) and placed the zumocast file into /preinstall/app
> 5. Boot into Stock Recovery, updated with 5.5.893.
> 
> EDIT: Okay i got the files in there, some redundant links just because, i guess, you can follow along easier perhaps? Also i'm not including the 901 file, but i do have it if for some reason you wish to use it and can't find it elsewhere.
> 
> EDIT: adjusted to mimic what will potentially help you get to OTA path


I cheesecaked to 8.894 so is this the process I would attempt? Tried reading through most of this thread but it has literally exploded within minutes!


----------



## SamuriHL

UHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. I just checked my files. My 5.5.893 update is 30 megs. This one is 55? HMMMMMMM. I'm not saying that's bad or anything, but, it certainly could be a problem!!!!


----------



## BootAnimator

You guys are awesome for doing this. I don't have the cajones to try it as I'm on 5.7.893. (no backup device atm)
It's been nerve-wrecking reading this thread. But it seems some of you are definitely making headway with this.
Good luck and hope all goes well, especially for SamuriHL. Lets show Motorola what a real DROID DOES!


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

SamuriHL said:


> UHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. I just checked my files. My 5.5.893 update is 30 megs. This one is 55? HMMMMMMM. I'm not saying that's bad or anything, but, it certainly could be a problem!!!!


Yes that's what I would call a "problem". You may have found your answer right there.


----------



## FenixJr

Ravaloft said:


> UHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. I just checked my files. My 5.5.893 update is 30 megs. This one is 55? HMMMMMMM. I'm not saying that's bad or anything, but, it certainly could be a problem!!!!


Holy shit, maybe you can still get it onto your SD then flash it?

Lesson learned, check those md5's before flashing.


----------



## SamuriHL

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> Yes that's what I would call a "problem". You may have found your answer right there.


Yeaaa, I'm quite sure. Son of a! Ok, if this works, I will return the phone VZW sent me. No harm, no foul, right?


----------



## SamuriHL

And of course my battery is dead. Come on! I can't catch a break.


----------



## FenixJr

OKAY, since i just ran through this pretty damn smoothly i think ill try to get it out cleaned up and typed out and repost.


----------



## Ravaloft

FenixJr said:


> NO! that was for people trying to get from 5.7 back to 5.5.893. which ultimately seemed unsuccessful. But give me a few seconds because
> 
> i just very successfully got from 5.8.894 to 5.5.893


Right on. Mashing refresh like there is an update to fix the phone








Thanks for your work on this.


----------



## grn4frk

Is there a step by step for the not so smart people lol? I know how to get into recovery or flash an update but all this seems kinda of confusing...so if it's not too much trouble for the smarter ones out there , could you make a guide for dummies? thanks haha


----------



## FenixJr

grn4frk said:


> Is there a step by step for the not so smart people lol? I know how to get into recovery or flash an update but all this seems kinda of confusing...so if it's not too much trouble for the smarter ones out there , could you make a guide for dummies? thanks haha


working on one now.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Also, in the fastboot thread along with .893 boot & recovery images is the boot and recovery for 901. I flashed both and flashed back with no problem. Its nice to see the kernel is flashable.


----------



## Twstdone

Steps I took that worked for me: Got this from post #235, I just made them alittle clearer for the next person. and I can confirm the below steps worked on the 1st try!

Download radio.zip and put it on sdcard ext. where you can find it.
download http://dl.dropbox.co...36/5T0ck886.rarand unzip to your desktop

Step 1. Use R3L3AS3DRoot BIONIC V2, Select Option 1 and let the software install. Then hit enter as promted and follow the rest of the steps for root and 4ever root.
Step 2. Make sure usb debugging is still selected in settings/Apps
Step 3. Open your APPS folder and make sure Zumocast is there, open it & close it
Step 4. Boot into stock recovery and Install radio.zip
Step 5. Reboot
Step 6. Connect usb cable and unzip Stock886, then run 5Tock886.bat file in the folder you unzipped, should take less than 10 seconds! DO NOT REBOOT! goto step 7 
Step 7. Go to settings/about phone/system update and Download and install 5.5.893 update
you will have the same Versions installed as post #298 

I must emphasize that while this worked for me, I hope it works for you!


----------



## Timmy10shoes

It seems easiest just to flash the 5.5.893 boot and recovery image along with the .866 system, preinstall and radio images. which automatically boots into recovery. From there flash the radio zip and reboot. you will be prompted there is a update available. Forever root, sign into google and accept the update. done. After that you can install .901. If you don,t like 901, follow the .893 steps again.


----------



## BootAnimator

I'm wondering if there's the slightest chance that all these OTA mess-ups by Moto will force them to unlock the BL to get things back to normal..oh how sweet that would be! Hell, even if they made it so only Moto signed stuff could be flashed as long as you could go back to original files. Like load the phone for the very first time. I'm fine with Moto's kernel, but we should at least be able to go back to older if necessary.. Just my $.02


----------



## bigtex52

We can go back to older and this thread is proof of it. It just isn't as easy as it would be with an unlocked bootloader.


----------



## BootAnimator

bigtex52 said:


> We can go back to older and this thread is proof of it. It just isn't as easy as it would be with an unlocked bootloader.


They're going back to older kernels?


----------



## SamuriHL

Well, so much for that. The actual OTA update fails with an MD:Boot failure. So, no, that didn't work. Just kill me.


----------



## FenixJr

SamuriHL said:


> Well, so much for that. The actual OTA update fails with an MD:Boot failure. So, no, that didn't work. Just kill me.


yeah it's probably trashed somehow with your other update tries, who knows...

I have a feelign there is maybe still another work around for you to reapply to boot hack from Fastboot, i'm just not sure how.


----------



## uticant

I've been following this thread all day and just registered so I could say thank you to all of the incredible people who have contributed. I'm in a similar situation -- my bionic acting wonky, on a jacked-up installation of the 5.7.893 leak, and I've been hitting refresh like a maniac, wanting to see how everyone's troubleshooting and installations turn out. This thread, single-handedly, demonstrates why I'm an unabashed fandroid. Yeah, the equipment can be great, but the community is amazing!


----------



## SamuriHL

I'm going to ask a stupid question now. How can I actually tell what version an update is? The small update I had says 5.5.886 which clearly could be anything. It's missing a ton of files. It's 30,156k. I'd like to know what this file is before I continue. I have a thought, and if I'm right, it sucks.


----------



## FenixJr

SamuriHL said:


> I'm going to ask a stupid question now. How can I actually tell what version an update is? The small update I had says 5.5.886 which clearly could be anything. It's missing a ton of files. It's 30,156k. I'd like to know what this file is before I continue. I have a thought, and if I'm right, it sucks.


I have absolutely no idea what that is.


----------



## grn4frk

FenixJr said:


> working on one now.


alright sweet thanks man.


----------



## SamuriHL

FenixJr said:


> I have absolutely no idea what that is.


That's what I'm afraid of. It's missing a ton of crap. Otherwise the files compare to the 5.5.893 OTA upgrade. But, it's missing a LOT of stuff that might, you know, make it work. But now with that boot failed thing on the actual OTA update, well, that seems bad.


----------



## tryder

I just tried this after I had previously used cheescake to update to the leak and holy &%^&^% it worked.

Steps I took that worked for me: Got this from post #235, I just made them alittle clearer for the next person. and I can confirm the below steps worked on the 1st try!

Download radio.zip and put it on sdcard ext. where you can find it.
download http://dl.dropbox.co...36/5T0ck886.rarand unzip to your desktop

Step 1. Use R3L3AS3DRoot BIONIC V2, Select Option 1 and let the software install. Then hit enter as promted and follow the rest of the steps for root and 4ever root.
Step 2. Make sure usb debugging is still selected in settings/Apps
Step 3. Open your APPS folder and make sure Zumocast is there, open it & close it
Step 4. Boot into stock recovery and Install radio.zip
Step 5. Reboot
Step 6. Connect usb cable and unzip Stock886, then run 5Tock886.bat file in the folder you unzipped, should take less than 10 seconds! DO NOT REBOOT! goto step 7 
Step 7. Go to settings/about phone/system update and Download and install 5.5.893 update
you will have the same Versions installed as post #298 

I must emphasize that while this worked for me, I hope it works for you! 

Thank you, I can't say enough great things about all of you who just keep plugging away for solutoins...


----------



## FenixJr

Okay, I rewrote the steps as I went through them and started a new thread so everything could be on the first page.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13074-get-to-55893-ota-from-any-leak/#entry319414


----------



## TheNeighbor

I normally don't ask questions but I just followed post #235 step for step. I was able to download the update. Tried to install it and it took me to AP Flashboot GC boot failed. Now my phone won't power up. Do I need to reflash stock 886?


----------



## FenixJr

TheNeighbor said:


> I normally don't ask questions but I just followed post #235 step for step. I was able to download the update. Tried to install it and it took me to AP Flashboot GC boot failed. Now my phone won't power up. Do I need to reflash stock 886?


His steps were a bit too streamlined, and he may have had more things stock then he knew. I'm not sure if you'll be able to flash 886 now. Try to get into the stock recovery and flash the OTA if youve already got the boot hack complete


----------



## TheNeighbor

FenixJr said:


> His steps were a bit too streamlined, and he may have had more things stock then he knew. I'm not sure if you'll be able to flash 886 now. Try to get into the stock recovery and flash the OTA if youve already got the boot hack complete


I can get into stock recovery but where did the OTA store at? The boot hack is complete.


----------



## FenixJr

grn4frk said:


> I've been following this thread all day and just registered so I could say thank you to all of the incredible people who have contributed. I'm in a similar situation -- my bionic acting wonky, on a jacked-up installation of the 5.7.893 leak, and I've been hitting refresh like a maniac, wanting to see how everyone's troubleshooting and installations turn out. This thread, single-handedly, demonstrates why I'm an unabashed fandroid. Yeah, the equipment can be great, but the community is amazing!


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13074-get-to-55893-ota-from-any-leak/#entry319414 go check that out. the file file is almost ready to go. and this should get you back smoothly.


----------



## Twstdone

get into ap fastboot and follow my steps on post 235, read each step completely before going to the next and u will be fine.. I haveen't been on a stock rom, have tried them all and i had the modified kernal, not new to this at all. i understand eveyone's concern, but the steps I outlined in post 335 are easy and will have you updated.


----------



## TheNeighbor

Twstdone said:


> get into ap fastboot and follow my steps on post 235, read each step completely before going to the next and u will be fine..


Trust me, I followed each step completely. Unless there is something that's not clear...


----------



## wseyller

After I got home from work I tried again and it worked good.


----------



## TheNeighbor

Twstdone said:


> get into ap fastboot and follow my steps on post 235, read each step completely before going to the next and u will be fine.. I haveen't been on a stock rom, have tried them all and i had the modified kernal, not new to this at all. i understand eveyone's concern, but the steps I outlined in post 335 are easy and will have you updated.


I want to stress that your steps worked fine for me. I was able to pull and download the OTA from Verizon but when the phone tries to install it I get a Invalid GC Version (CG: boot)


----------



## TheNeighbor

TheNeighbor said:


> I want to stress that your steps worked fine for me. I was able to pull and download the OTA from Verizon but when the phone tries to install it I get a Invalid GC Version (CG: boot)


Edit: I'm gonna go ahead and start over since I am in AP Fastboot at the moment. Currently phone will not boot. Will keep you posted


----------



## TheNeighbor

TheNeighbor said:


> Edit: I'm gonna go ahead and start over since I am in AP Fastboot at the moment. Currently phone will not boot. Will keep you posted


Update: can't start over from step 1. Still a boot failure. fudge


----------



## FenixJr

TheNeighbor said:


> Update: can't start over from step 1. Still a boot failure. fudge


yeah, sounds like you basically in SamuriHL's position. What error does it spit out when you try to flash. I dont care about number strings, but the main text portions


----------



## SamuriHL

FenixJr said:


> yeah, sounds like you basically in SamuriHL's position. What error does it spit out when you try to flash. I dont care about number strings, but the main text portions


Oh sure drag me into it why don't you.







I want to know what the hell that 30 meg file is. Cause it's the ONLY thing that flashes now. 5.5.893 no workie. 5.7.893 no workie. They both give boot errors. So, should I try the 5.8.894 update? I mean what have I got to lose right? That 30 meg update does SOMETHING. But how come none of the full updates can update my boot image?


----------



## FenixJr

SamuriHL said:


> Oh sure drag me into it why don't you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know what the hell that 30 meg file is. Cause it's the ONLY thing that flashes now. 5.5.893 no workie. 5.7.893 no workie. They both give boot errors. So, should I try the 5.8.894 update? I mean what have I got to lose right? That 30 meg update does SOMETHING. But how come none of the full updates can update my boot image?


i wonder if it was the weird .999 one or whatever.


----------



## TheNeighbor

FenixJr said:


> yeah, sounds like you basically in SamuriHL's position. What error does it spit out when you try to flash. I dont care about number strings, but the main text portions


Invalid CG OTV (CG: system): Invalid SP Data
Invalid CG Version (CG: boot)

This comes up while I am in AP Fastboot Flash Mode and attempting to restore using forever root.


----------



## SamuriHL

Does anyone know what these versions are?

2.3.4/5.5.1_84_DBN-55/110814
2.3.4/5.5.1_84_DBN-62/111012

I'm mostly wondering what that second one is from.


----------



## SamuriHL

FenixJr said:


> i wonder if it was the weird .999 one or whatever.


Oh god I hope not. But that's entirely possible now that I think of it. Holy hell what have I done to this phone?


----------



## realbbb

Current updates i have seen..

55886 to 55892
55886 to 55893
55886 to 57893
55886 to 55999
55886 to 58894
55892 to 55893
55893 to 56893
55893 to 59901
56893 to 57893

BBB
Super locker spy doctor.


----------



## SamuriHL

It's the 999 update.







That's so not good. I think this phone really is bricked at this point.


----------



## realbbb

SamuriHL said:


> Does anyone know what these versions are?
> 
> 2.3.4/5.5.1_84_DBN-55/110814
> 2.3.4/5.5.1_84_DBN-62/111012
> 
> I'm mostly wondering what that second one is from.


First looks like 55886.
Second looks like 55893.

BBB
Hands are overrated when overhanded.


----------



## FenixJr

SamuriHL said:


> Does anyone know what these versions are?
> 
> 2.3.4/5.5.1_84_DBN-55/110814
> 2.3.4/5.5.1_84_DBN-62/111012
> 
> I'm mostly wondering what that second one is from.


build 55 is stock. build 62 is 5.5.893. thats what pops up when you try to flash your OTA now?


----------



## realbbb

SamuriHL said:


> It's the 999 update. That's so not good. I think this phone really is bricked at this point.


Sure? I am not home to see my references.

BBB
Losers are future winners.


----------



## John L. Galt

Samuri, that is the wrong file. The 5.5.893 file should be about 54 MB.

That BS 999 file doesn't do jack, afaict - I believer it is the store demo kit...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## SamuriHL

Yes, I'm sure it's the 999 file. I just redownloaded it from a 999 thread and compared. It's the only thing that flashes for me. Any of the full, proper files give me a boot error and tell me to go away. My boot image appears to be fried. I've got one last idea I'm going to try but it's a long shot.


----------



## FenixJr

SamuriHL said:


> Yes, I'm sure it's the 999 file. I just redownloaded it from a 999 thread and compared. It's the only thing that flashes for me. Any of the full, proper files give me a boot error and tell me to go away. My boot image appears to be fried. I've got one last idea I'm going to try but it's a long shot.


so it doesnt let you send any fastboot files when you have the boot error? or it doesnt let you boot after that anyways?


----------



## John L. Galt

realbbb said:


> Sure? I am not home to see my references.
> 
> BBB
> Losers are future winners.


Yup, sure. I have 2 versions of the supposed 999 leak, one about 30 mb and the other 8 or 9 mb....

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## John L. Galt

SamuriHL said:


> Yes, I'm sure it's the 999 file. I just redownloaded it from a 999 thread and compared. It's the only thing that flashes for me. Any of the full, proper files give me a boot error and tell me to go away. My boot image appears to be fried. I've got one last idea I'm going to try but it's a long shot.


This might actually be a good thing though. Iirc the 999 file does not perform a replacement of the kernel, so that is why it is flashing. That means that you should be able to user the dd command to force the kernel and then immediately bit into recovery and flash the real ota

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## SamuriHL

FenixJr said:


> so it doesnt let you send any fastboot files when you have the boot error? or it doesnt let you boot after that anyways?


I can flash all the fastboot files I want. But I have yet to be able to boot into the phone and get past the fastboot flashmode boot failure since I first attempted this earlier today. I can get into recovery. I can flash all the files from the FXZ except obviosly boot, recovery, and cbt.bin. But when I try to run a full update, any update, it tells me that MD:boot error. So whatever boot image is on this thing, NONE of the updates recognize it and want to play nice with it. The reason the 999 BS flashes is that it's not trying to touch that. All the bootloader stuff is missing.


----------



## SamuriHL

John L. Galt said:


> This might actually be a good thing though. Iirc the 999 file does not perform a replacement of the kernel, so that is why it is flashing. That means that you should be able to user the dd command to force the kernel and then immediately bit into recovery and flash the real ota
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


SIGH. You keep saying these things as though I can boot the phone. I CAN NOT use the dd command because I can't boot the phone AT ALL. I can get into fastboot and I can get into recovery. That is it. So no, I can't fix this.


----------



## TheNeighbor

If someone can please help get me unbricked please see thread 
* $25 if you unbrick me*


----------



## John L. Galt

SamuriHL said:


> SIGH. You keep saying these things as though I can boot the phone. I CAN NOT use the dd command because I can't boot the phone AT ALL. I can get into fastboot and I can get into recovery. That is it. So no, I can't fix this.


Hmmm. Performing the dd requires that the correct parts be mounted. Have you tried booting to recovery and trying it from there?

My understanding (and I may be wrong) is that once the phone is past the bootloader the blocks should be writable.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## SamuriHL

John L. Galt said:


> Hmmm. Performing the dd requires that the correct parts be mounted. Have you tried booting to recovery and trying it from there?
> 
> My understanding (and I may be wrong) is that once the phone is past the bootloader the blocks should be writable.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I thought it required root...


----------



## FenixJr

SamuriHL said:


> I thought it required root...


I think you could maybe do it from the Recovery. that's not really an issue of SU permissions there i dont think. I'm not guaranteeing that though. But that's what i was thinking might be possible for you earlier.


----------



## SamuriHL

FenixJr said:


> I think you could maybe do it from the Recovery. that's not really an issue of SU permissions there i dont think. I'm not guaranteeing that though. But that's what i was thinking might be possible for you earlier.


Device not found.


----------



## SamuriHL

And yes, I tried it from fastboot, as well.


----------



## FenixJr

SamuriHL said:


> And yes, I tried it from fastboot, as well.


damn. I'm really sorry your phone got messed up. At least it seems we've found out why it was messing up now though. And you've got that new phone on the way


----------



## John L. Galt

SamuriHL said:


> And yes, I tried it from fastboot, as well.


 through fastboot i'm assuming that it just errors out, correct?

I wonder if trying to fastboot * another* kernel can make things right again for you, at least in the eyes of the bootloader...

If we can get someone to do a reverse dd on the same update that you were previously on maybe you can have a working phone again, no?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## FenixJr

John L. Galt said:


> through fastboot i'm assuming that it just errors out, correct?
> 
> I wonder if trying to fastboot * another* kernel can make things right again for you, at least in the eyes of the bootloader...
> 
> If we can get someone to do a reverse dd on the same update that you were previously on maybe you can have a working phone again, no?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


we're not really too sure where he is now.... cause if the 999 file didnt touch his phone, then his OTA would be installing now.


----------



## SamuriHL

FenixJr said:


> damn. I'm really sorry your phone got messed up. At least it seems we've found out why it was messing up now though. And you've got that new phone on the way


True that. I'm glad that we figured out the right procedure for everyone else. If everyone can get back to the upgrade path now with my being the only bricked phone, then I guess it was worth it.







And hopefully tomorrow I'll be back up and running, as well. Then the question becomes...901 or not. Tough call given all the crap I just went through. I have no idea how they sent it or what time it'll come, but, I hope it's before I leave tomorrow afternoon. I really just want a working phone at this point. And I can't even go back to the Droid for now because once you go 4g, you never go back. sigh


----------



## SamuriHL

FenixJr said:


> we're not really too sure where he is now.... cause if the 999 file didnt touch his phone, then his OTA would be installing now.


NO idea. NOTHING will install. I've tried 5.5.893, 5.7.893, 5.8.894 (my last attempt), and 5.9.901. None of it works. They all claim my boot image is wrong. So, what the hell is on there now? And with no way to dd a new one onto it, it's basically bricked at this point. Moto can fix it. I'm quite certain they can just SBF the damn phone and call it good.


----------



## John L. Galt

Not necessarily, as that would have patched other files since there is no kernel check. The kernel here is the issue, so if we can get this phone into some mode where the dd works then putting the stock kernel or another kernel to get the phone booting

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## SamuriHL

P.S. If you're interested in what the hell the 999 file is that I got:

http://rootzwiki.com...6-55999-update/

http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__300192 <-- link to the download post

I'm positive if I hadn't done that and actually used the full update the first time I'd not be in this mess. I really hate their naming convention. Speaking, I've taken to renaming them with a (xxx) at the end. So, for example, for the full OTA 5.5.893 I added a (55893) to the end of it so I know exactly what they are now.

WARNING: I posted this for information ONLY. DO NOT download or USE this file! AGAIN DO NOT USE!!!!


----------



## SamuriHL

John L. Galt said:


> Not necessarily, as that would have patched other files stone there is no kernel check. The kernel here is the issue, so if we can get this phone into some mode where the dd works then putting the stock kernel or another kernel to get the phone booting
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Sure, I'd agree with that. The question is, how do I get it to a mode where we can put the stock kernel on? Recovery fails. FastBoot fails. And those are my only two options. Everything else comes up with the FastBoot boot failure screen. Even VZW wasn't too keen on that one. They didn't even try fixing it. Awesome.


----------



## FenixJr

SamuriHL said:


> P.S. If you're interested in what the hell the 999 file is that I got:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...6-55999-update/
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__300192 <-- link to the download post
> 
> I'm positive if I hadn't done that and actually used the full update the first time I'd not be in this mess. I really hate their naming convention. Speaking, I've taken to renaming them with a (xxx) at the end. So, for example, for the full OTA 5.5.893 I added a (55893) to the end of it so I know exactly what they are now.


Yeah i'm storing them in separate folders on my computer. each one named correctly.


----------



## SamuriHL

FenixJr said:


> Yeah i'm storing them in separate folders on my computer. each one named correctly.


Probably a good idea. Clearly I downloaded too many things lately and grabbed the wrong file without checking it. DUMB DUMB move on my part.


----------



## John L. Galt

Doubt it. The updates are complaining that the kernel isn't right. If that file does not alert the kernel, then the other updates should work.

Unless....that 999 file does put a different kernel, let me go look.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## SamuriHL

John L. Galt said:


> Doubt it. The updates are complaining that the kernel isn't right. If that file does not alert the kernel, then the other updates should work.
> 
> Unless....that 999 file does put a different kernel, let me go look.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


It has a boot.img.p in it. And it ran. So yea, it did.


----------



## John L. Galt

And that is the crux of the problem here. There simply has to be a way to do this, but I bet even money it involves unlocking the bootloader...

As for flashing the file, I wonder if that radio call app (?) Would work?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNeighbor

SamuriHL said:


> True that. I'm glad that we figured out the right procedure for everyone else. If everyone can get back to the upgrade path now with my being the only bricked phone, then I guess it was worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hopefully tomorrow I'll be back up and running, as well. Then the question becomes...901 or not. Tough call given all the crap I just went through. I have no idea how they sent it or what time it'll come, but, I hope it's before I leave tomorrow afternoon. I really just want a working phone at this point. And I can't even go back to the Droid for now because once you go 4g, you never go back. sigh


You aren't the only one. I am in the same boat as you, up the creek without a paddle. Guess I'm gonna have to activate my Fasincate and call this one in as lost.


----------



## FenixJr

TheNeighbor said:


> You aren't the only one. I am in the same boat as you, up the creek without a paddle. Guess I'm gonna have to activate my Fasincate and call this one in as lost.


SamuriHL is definitely worse off than you Neighbor. I still think we can solve your issues.


----------



## John L. Galt

TheNeighbor said:


> You aren't the only one. I am in the same boat as you, up the creek without a paddle. Guess I'm gonna have to activate my Fasincate and call this one in as lost.


I'm traveling and so I can't look st your thread right now. I hope to soon.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## SamuriHL

John L. Galt said:


> And that is the crux of the problem here. There simply has to be a way to do this, but I bet even money it involves unlocking the bootloader...
> 
> As for flashing the file, I wonder if that radio call app (?) Would work?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


No idea. But I'm done. Been at it for 12 hours now and have a new phone coming tomorrow. I'll send this one back and let Moto reflash it. You know darn well they can. So, I can't say I'm TOO sad about having to send it back, but, I'd prefer not bricking a phone.


----------



## darkstarsinner

Just to let everybody know it is fully possible to go back from 901!! I had some issue and a headache but I managed to pull it out. Had some momentary help from an awesome rootzwiki member. Lol it could of been easier but my phone is my internet connection. I had a replacement from Verizon and my original. Had to bounce the battery back and fourth. The steps I tool were pretty close to those above. I used the 886 files originally then flashed the OTA (thanks to the cache of the Verizon temp phone). When the phone went to boot I got the Boot Failure bootloader. Reflashed the image from the 886 then got the CDI error. I then pulled the CDI from the 886 fxz and flashed that over with the 893 files. "Moto-fastboot reboot" and she fired right up. Am now properly running 593 COMPLETE and well you know did some bad stuff too. Thanks for the help fellas!!!


----------



## SamuriHL

FenixJr said:


> SamuriHL is definitely worse off than you Neighbor. I still think we can solve your issues.


Sadly, I'd agree. No one is in the same position I'm in so far.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

So guys I did this straight off the first time with not a single issue and I now have a *bulletproof method* of returning any image to complete 5.5.886 stock and then applying the update. Unfortunately for SamuriHL it seems he is out of luck because of using that 5.5.999 image. That definitely messed things up quite a bit. Sorry buddy, guess you'll have no choice but to get a new phone.









I am currently in the process of writing up a guide. I have screenshots of commands and everything. I will be posting the full guide sometime soon and I created a full package of all the files you will need in one zip file. For now here are the quick notes and links to screenshot I took while doing it:

****For now if you want to follow this you must ONLY do it if you already know what I'm talking about in these steps****

*1.png* - http://i.imgur.com/Loa3J.png
*2.png* - http://i.imgur.com/SFcEA.png
*3.png* - http://i.imgur.com/97Rqy.png
*4.png (All the files you must have in one folder)* - http://i.imgur.com/qcfCy.png

*Necessary Resources*

*Motorola Drivers v5.2.1 (32-bit) or Motorola Drivers v5.2.1 (64-bit)*
*5.5.886 Radios (radio.zip)*
*Full Package of All Files Needed*

*Optional*

*5.5.886 Boot Mod
5.5.886 FXZ Restore File*
*Motorola Fastboot*
*Root and Forever Root Files*
*ADB-Fastboot Files*
*5.5.893 OTA Update*

*1. moto-fastboot commands - 1.png*
*2. reboot to recovery*
*3. wipe cache partition*
*4. pull battery*
*5. reboot to recovery*
*6. install radio.zip*
*7. reboot system now*
*8. connect cable, USB connection, select charge only*
*9. Settings -> Applications -> Enable Unknown Sources*
*11. Settings -> Applications -> Development -> Enable USB Debugging*
*12. Settings -> Battery & data manager -> Battery mode -> Performance mode*
*12. Reboot*
*13. root commands - 2.png*
*14. Reboot*
*15. boot mod commands - 3.png (Allow Superuser on phone after last command)*
*16. Connect to Wifi*
*17. About phone -> System updates*
*18. Press Setup*
*19. Checkbox "I agree to the Motorola Terms of Service", press Next*
*20. Press Download on update prompt*
*21. Wait for install prompt to come up*
*22. Press Install Now*
*23. Let reboot to recovery and apply update (Android with box open and arrow sticking out)*
*24. Let finish and reboot back into your system*
*25. You now have 5.5.893 and are back on the OTA path*


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Edited post above


----------



## darkstarsinner

SamuriHL said:


> Sadly, I'd agree. No one is in the same position I'm in so far.


Sorry I missed your post but what is the issue, I mean what's going on? I was pretty bad off. Was 901 released to 886 but still had 893 kernel with 901 webtop with no radio. Flashed the Radio.zip but couldn't update (nothing matched). Then tried to flash with RSD and stuck in fastboot with some crazy error codes. No recovery or anything. Managed to get fully back to 593 with everything matching and running right.


----------



## FenixJr

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> Sorry I missed your post but what is the issue, I mean what's going on? I was pretty bad off. Was 901 released to 886 but still had 893 kernel with 901 webtop with no radio. Flashed the Radio.zip but couldn't update (nothing matched). Then tried to flash with RSD and stuck in fastboot with some crazy error codes. No recovery or anything. Managed to get fully back to 593 with everything matching and running right.


He can't boot into his system whatsoever. Can't flash anything. But he has a new phone on the way.


----------



## SamuriHL

darkstarsinner said:


> Sorry I missed your post but what is the issue, I mean what's going on? I was pretty bad off. Was 901 released to 886 but still had 893 kernel with 901 webtop with no radio. Flashed the Radio.zip but couldn't update (nothing matched). Then tried to flash with RSD and stuck in fastboot with some crazy error codes. No recovery or anything. Managed to get fully back to 593 with everything matching and running right.


I can't even boot into a system at all. I get a boot failure. I can get to fastboot and recovery and nothing else. And no updates will flash except the 999 I accidentally flashed at the beginning. IOW, my phone is TRULY bricked.


----------



## SamuriHL

FenixJr said:


> He can't boot into his system whatsoever. Can't flash anything. But he has a new phone on the way.


That I do. I really appreciate VZW on this one.


----------



## NickS

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> So guys I did this straight off the first time with not a single issue and I now have a *bulletproof method* of returning any image to complete 5.5.886 stock and then applying the update. Unfortunately for SamuriHL it seems he is out of luck because of using that 5.5.999 image. That definitely messed things up quite a bit. Sorry buddy, guess you'll have no choice but to get a new phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently in the process of writing up a guide. I have screenshots of commands and everything. I will be posting the full guide sometime soon and I created a full package of all the files you will need in one zip file. For now here are the quick notes and links to screenshot I took while doing it:


I am currently on 5.7.893 and I'd like to be on 5.8.894.
By using this method, do you think I could go from:

5.7.893 -> stock 5.5.886

then

5.5.886 -> 5.8.894

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

NickS said:


> I am currently on 5.7.893 and I'd like to be on 5.8.894.
> By using this method, do you think I could go from:
> 
> 5.7.893 -> stock 5.5.886
> 
> then
> 
> 5.5.886 -> 5.8.894
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Logically everything makes sense and you should be able to but I cannot guarantee that so it would be at your own risk. Basically you would follow the same steps but instead of steps 16 - 23 you will just install the 5.8.894 file after rebooting into recovery.


----------



## FenixJr

NickS said:


> I am currently on 5.7.893 and I'd like to be on 5.8.894.
> By using this method, do you think I could go from:
> 
> 5.7.893 -> stock 5.5.886
> 
> then
> 
> 5.5.886 -> 5.8.894
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I'm unsure of what the boot.886 actually contains. but if it truly is the 886 boot and not 5.893 then, theoretically yes you could.

EDIT: i'd suggest just staying OTA though.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

FenixJr said:


> I'm unsure of what the boot.886 actually contains. but if it truly is the 886 boot and not 5.893 then, theoretically yes you could.
> 
> EDIT: i'd suggest just staying OTA though.


I just checked it and it does. The md5 of boot.886 does not match the md5 of the boot block I extracted on my 5.5.893 build but it does match the boot.img file in the FXZ.

5BB4806346BEEA85E16F52D57CE45431 - boot.886
581B54E75B1AA09F998A91C891CB371F - boot.893
5BB4806346BEEA85E16F52D57CE45431 - boot.img


----------



## NickS

Thanks a lot for all the info. I'll think about trying it. If I do, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## kedriastral

So in one day we got back on the OTA path and re-enabled the radio for custom roms on the .901 OTA. Best day for bionic owners yet!


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

I have edited the instructions...to make things easier I have included the entire package of files you need and nothing extra. Here's an extra link in case you need it: http://db.tt/fTzQu60y


----------



## darkstarsinner

SamuriHL said:


> I can't even boot into a system at all. I get a boot failure. I can get to fastboot and recovery and nothing else. And no updates will flash except the 999 I accidentally flashed at the beginning. IOW, my phone is TRULY bricked.


That's a negative sir. I actually had that as well. Each time i tried recovery or fastboot i got a bootfailure. But you can still moto-fastboot on a bootfailure screen trust me. I had a boot failure then a cdi failure and still made my way back to 593 from 901/593/886 (yeah it was effed up). My twitter is darkstarsinner if you would like to try.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## darkstarsinner

kedriastral said:


> So in one day we got back on the OTA path and re-enabled the radio for custom roms on the .901 OTA. Best day for bionic owners yet!


I've never pounded keys so hard in my life.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## FenixJr

darkstarsinner said:


> That's a negative sir. I actually had that as well. Each time i tried recovery or fastboot i got a bootfailure. But you can still moto-fastboot on a bootfailure screen trust me. I had a boot failure then a cdi failure and still made my way back to 593 from 901/593/886 (yeah it was effed up). My twitter is darkstarsinner if you would like to try.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure he's hosed. About 30 of these pages are attempts to fix his phone. we've tried everything at this point. you were probably at a similar issue, but I'm sure he's still game to try when he gets back on.


----------



## darkstarsinner

FenixJr said:


> I'm pretty sure he's hosed. About 30 of these pages are attempts to fix his phone. we've tried everything at this point. you were probably at a similar issue, but I'm sure he's still game to try when he gets back on.


 As long as I'm on I'll give her hell. I think what did it for me was the fact that I confused the hell out of the system which allowed me to erase certain partitions that were causing problems. I was then able to actually succeed with loading the boot.img and other files that typically won't go (which lead to the boot failure error). Afterwards while on Boot Failure I pulled the 886 boot flashed it, rebooted then flashed the 593 immediately after. Still afraid to release it back to 886 though lol.


----------



## John L. Galt

darkstarsinner said:


> That's a negative sir. I actually had that as well. Each time i tried recovery or fastboot i got a bootfailure. But you can still moto-fastboot on a bootfailure screen trust me. I had a boot failure then a cdi failure and still made my way back to 593 from 901/593/886 (yeah it was effed up). My twitter is darkstarsinner if you would like to try.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Awesome. Have another user who accidentally applied the 999 update and is now FUBARd. I'll relay this to him.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## FenixJr

darkstarsinner said:


> As long as I'm on I'll give her hell. I think what did it for me was the fact that I confused the hell out of the system which allowed me to erase certain partitions that were causing problems. I was then able to actually succeed with loading the boot.img and other files that typically won't go (which lead to the boot failure error). Afterwards while on Boot Failure I pulled the 886 boot flashed it, rebooted then flashed the 593 immediately after. Still afraid to release it back to 886 though lol.


How did you flash 886?


----------



## John L. Galt

NM I thought I was at df, not here lol. I hope samuri reads this, b/c the one thing I didn't ask him to try was moto fastboot. I asked him to try dd via adb, and then he tried fastboot too.

It well be interesting if all he needs to do is use moto fastboot instead....

Then the guide can be updated with this for those who inadvertently end up in this situation as well

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## FenixJr

John L. Galt said:


> NM I thought I was at df, not here lol. I hope samuri reads this, b/c the one thing I didn't ask him to try was moto fastboot. I asked him to try dd via adb, and then he tried fastboot too.
> 
> It well be interesting if all he needs to do is use moto fastboot instead....
> 
> Then the guide can be updated with this for those who inadvertently end up in this situation as well
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


How is motofastboot different from fastboot?


----------



## G8orDroid

FenixJr said:


> How is motofastboot different from fastboot?


It's an updated version for use with the larger partitions/images that are being put on the phones now. The sdk version won't flash them due to their size.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

FenixJr said:


> How is motofastboot different from fastboot?


Moto-fastboot removes the size limitation required to flash the webtop partition. You will get an error using regular fastboot.


----------



## FenixJr

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> Moto-fastboot removes the size limitation required to flash the webtop partition. You will get an error using regular fastboot.


i dont see whats different with what we did, we we're flashing the webtop no problem


----------



## G8orDroid

FenixJr said:


> i dont see whats different with what we did, we we're flashing the webtop no problem


Then you were using moto-fastboot. Someone had just renamed it to fastboot. I guarantee you will not flash webtop through the fastboot contained within the sdk, unless they have updated it recently.


----------



## Cozmosis

Huge thanks to Open Your Eyes. Guide worked perfectly and now I am installing the OTA the Motorola way.  Will stick to plain ole root and OTAs for now..at least until someone unlocks this bootloader. Was getting horrible 4g connectivity on the 5.7.893.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Cozmosis said:


> Huge thanks to Open Your Eyes. Guide worked perfectly and now I am installing the OTA the Motorola way. Will stick to plain ole root and OTAs for now..at least until someone unlocks this bootloader. Was getting horrible 4g connectivity on the 5.7.893.


You're most certainly welcome but you know I didn't do it alone. Credit to everyone who helped troubleshoot and participate in finding out what was necessary for this to work. And biggest credit to *realbbb *here for discovering the dd command forcing a kernel overwrite. This would have been completely impossible without this mod.

FYI, in case anyone needs a more detailed, easier to follow guide (though a lot of steps) I have posted one here at XDA: Link to Detailed Guide


----------



## CellZealot

Well the variety of methods is proliferating rapidly now and streamlining too.

The number of steps to do this and keep root and data can be dramatically reduced from the initial guide.

All that is required is system,webtop and preinstall with moto-fastboot then boot, root and DD the boot.img and then flash 5.5.893 in stock recovery. No data wipe, radio flash or any of the other pieces is required.


----------



## cthebadge38

I just got a replacement phone today and was like "sweet, somebody figured this out" So I thought I'd be the genius I am and fix the kernal version before sending it back to Verizon so they wouldn't see my kernal as the 5.7.893 update. Somehow I bricked it so bad that I can't even bring it back with 43v3r root. I keep getting an error message on the AP fast boot screen that says "invalid cg version (cg: boot)." Any ideas on how to fix this? Has anyone sent a bricked phone back to Verizon before and not had any repercussions from Verizon...?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using DroidForums


----------



## SamuriHL

darkstarsinner said:


> That's a negative sir. I actually had that as well. Each time i tried recovery or fastboot i got a bootfailure. But you can still moto-fastboot on a bootfailure screen trust me. I had a boot failure then a cdi failure and still made my way back to 593 from 901/593/886 (yeah it was effed up). My twitter is darkstarsinner if you would like to try.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I can fastboot anything I want but the boot image is screwed so no updates will install. Believe me I spent almost 12 hours on this yesterday. I will just wait for the replacement at this point. For me it's time to go open presents with the family.









Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## SamuriHL

John L. Galt said:


> NM I thought I was at df, not here lol. I hope samuri reads this, b/c the one thing I didn't ask him to try was moto fastboot. I asked him to try dd via adb, and then he tried fastboot too.
> 
> It well be interesting if all he needs to do is use moto fastboot instead....
> 
> Then the guide can be updated with this for those who inadvertently end up in this situation as well
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Had to use motofastboot for webtop. Trust me, I tried everything yesterday.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## SamuriHL

cthebadge38 said:


> I just got a replacement phone today and was like "sweet, somebody figured this out" So I thought I'd be the genius I am and fix the kernal version before sending it back to Verizon so they wouldn't see my kernal as the 5.7.893 update. Somehow I bricked it so bad that I can't even bring it back with 43v3r root. I keep getting an error message on the AP fast boot screen that says "invalid cg version (cg: boot)." Any ideas on how to fix this? Has anyone sent a bricked phone back to Verizon before and not had any repercussions from Verizon...?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using DroidForums


I'm sending a bricked phone back on their orders. They took one look at my phone and initiated a warranty replacement.


----------



## stoffelck

cthebadge38 said:


> I just got a replacement phone today and was like "sweet, somebody figured this out" So I thought I'd be the genius I am and fix the kernal version before sending it back to Verizon so they wouldn't see my kernal as the 5.7.893 update. Somehow I bricked it so bad that I can't even bring it back with 43v3r root. I keep getting an error message on the AP fast boot screen that says "invalid cg version (cg: boot)." Any ideas on how to fix this? Has anyone sent a bricked phone back to Verizon before and not had any repercussions from Verizon...?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using DroidForums


I was here(invalid cg:boot) and followed the simplest and best piece of advice. Pull battery Boot into stock recovery and try the upgrade again. It worked. I might of said a Hail Mary at the boot logo as well.


----------



## stoffelck

Now my question is... Do I root again? I did have a pretty scary time getting back to a bootable state yesterday. Ended up ok in the end. And if I do which method should I use? for3v3r or petes 1.7 or the manual zerg?


----------



## stoffelck

to subscribe to this


----------



## SonicJoe

CellZealot said:


> Well the variety of methods is proliferating rapidly now and streamlining too.
> 
> The number of steps to do this and keep root and data can be dramatically reduced from the initial guide.
> 
> All that is required is system,webtop and preinstall with moto-fastboot then boot, root and DD the boot.img and then flash 5.5.893 in stock recovery. No data wipe, radio flash or any of the other pieces is required.


I'm going to give this a try in a bit. I'm modifying FenixJr's Everything.bat to only flash those three things. Wish me luck.


----------



## SamuriHL

I AM UNBRICKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twstdone

GOOD THINGS ARE HAPPENING HERE! When their is will, there will always be a way.. I don't know about ya'll , but i'm going to keep my Bionic, best phone by far..Once the BT Loader is unlocked. I really think the best it yet to come, Thanks to all who made this happen as I wasn't able to update, now I can, much respect for all the hard work, it's greatly appreciated...


----------



## SonicJoe

SonicJoe said:


> I'm going to give this a try in a bit. I'm modifying FenixJr's Everything.bat to only flash those three things. Wish me luck.


Success! I was able to get back to 5.5.893, with no issues, and without wiping/reinstalling everything.

I propose the following new instructions (with 3 cavets):

Caveat 1: I would still download everything in FenixJr's instructions, just in case something goes wrong at least you can wipe everything and start over.
Caveat 2: I am proposing wiping cache as part of the script, but this is not how I proceeded. I wiped cache after rebooting because my phone hung at boot (duh!)
Caveat 3: Because we don't wipe data, you may have an issue running R3L3AS3D Root. To get around this, before running the batch file run adb shell, then "rm /data/local/tmp/boomsh", then "rm /data/local/tmp/sh", then exit. Then run the batch and forever root (Option 2).

Ok, on to the instructions:


Boot phone into Fastboot(hold volume down+power, release power then volume)
Connect Phone to Computer USB (back ports are more reliable)
Extract the FasbootRecovery. Go to the extracted folder and run these commands (I created my own batch file with this, if manually done, omit the pauses):

@echo off	
pause	
moto-fastboot erase cache	
pause	
moto-fastboot flash system system.img	
pause	
moto-fastboot flash preinstall preinstall.img

pause

moto-fastboot flash webtop grfs.img	
pause
Boot into your system. Nothing special to do here, because data is still intact. I'd go to Settings->About Phone and verify that the system is now 5.5.886.
See Caveat 3 above. Delete those files now.
Run 43v3rRoot. Choose Option 2. Follow the instructions.
Verify Root. You need to make sure you have root, that way the next step can prompt you for SU permissions.
Extract the BootHack to your PC and Then run 5T0ck886 batch file from your computer, your phone will ask for SU permissions. (your phone should still be plugged in and set to USB debugging from rooting earlier. My phone did not ask for SU permissions here?
Go to Settings->About Phone->System Updates and download the OTA. Select Install Now when prompted.

All should be fine. You are back on the OTA path, and none of your data has been touched. Some of your base apps may need to be upgraded again, but other than that you're golden.

FenixJr, hope you don't mind that I copy/pasted your instructions and edited. It was easier that way. Thanks CellZealot for the idea. I hate having to reinstall everything.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

*Hey guys I got a little problem, unfortunatly you guys have generated so much traffic on my Dropbox account that they suspended it for 3 days. I'm going to ask if any of you guys have the full package file to please upload somewhere for a few days and post a link here until my account has been unfrozen. In the mean time you guys can use the optional files to recreate that package listed in the 4th screenshot. I greatly apologize for this inconvinience.*


----------



## John L. Galt

SamuriHL said:


> I AM UNBRICKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's probably the best news this thread has seen yet. Congrats, Samuri.

Just goes to show - even with a locked bootloader, we're not really stopped from doing as we please. I'm loving this phone more and more everyday!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## John L. Galt

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> Hey guys I got a little problem, unfortunatly you guys have generated so much traffic on my Dropbox account that they suspended it for 3 days. I'm going to ask if any of you guys have the full package file to please upload somewhere for a few days and post a link here until my account has been unfrozen. In the mean time you guys can use the optional files to recreate that package listed in the 4th screenshot. I greatly apologize for this inconvinience.


I am not at home, but if anyone can get it to me I have a paid Mediafire account I can host it on.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeymaxima14

OK - so I successfully went from 5.7.893 to the official 5.5.893 OTA ----- but now i want to move to 901, I just tried to flash it in stock recovery but got a sideload 7 error..... I wasn't sure if i needed to be fully bloated ( which would make sense) - if that is the case, what's the best method to revert to stock and stay on 5.5.893. The released root method will bring me back to system 866 system i believe? Anybody have a quick easy method here to upgrade to 901 ( with my current situation - debloated and deodexed)? There is so much flying around the forums the past couple days - it's not easy to decipher the best method for my personal situation , if nobody has the time to point or guide me - i totally understand ......everybody does this for free , as a hobby and for the greater good of the community - which is very impressing and I am glad to be a part of it. I usually pay it forward anyway. Merry Christmas Eve people!


----------



## John L. Galt

mikeymaxima14 said:


> OK - so I successfully went from 5.7.893 to the official 5.5.893 OTA ----- but now i want to move to 901, I just tried to flash it in stock recovery but got a sideload 7 error..... I wasn't sure if i needed to be fully bloated ( which would make sense) - if that is the case, what's the best method to revert to stock and stay on 5.5.893. The released root method will bring me back to system 866 system i believe? Anybody have a quick easy method here to upgrade to 901 ( with my current situation - debloated and deodexed)? There is so much flying around the forums the past couple days - it's not easy to decipher the best method for my personal situation , if nobody has the time to point or guide me - i totally understand ......everybody does this for free , as a hobby and for the greater good of the community - which is very impressing and I am glad to be a part of it. I usually pay it forward anyway. Merry Christmas Eve people!


Fastest way would be to repeat this procedure, b/c then you'll be full stock on 5.5.893, and from there you just apply 901.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## SamuriHL

John L. Galt said:


> That's probably the best news this thread has seen yet. Congrats, Samuri.
> 
> Just goes to show - even with a locked bootloader, we're not really stopped from doing as we please. I'm loving this phone more and more everyday!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Thanks! I really appreciate all the help people gave me through 45 pages of this thread. Sorry for so much traffic and frustration!







But yes, I'm on 5.5.893 rooted right now and just finishing up my nandroid backup of it. The OTA update completed successfully and I couldn't be happier. VZW's "overnight" promise didn't work out as my new phone wasn't delivered today. Oh well.







I'll be sending it back anyway. Wonder if I should just refuse delivery when it does come...Happy holidays to everyone!


----------



## mikeymaxima14

The whole procedure? That seems a bit extensive for this no? I was thinking that was a simply way to flash just the system for the 55893 OTA ? I just can't find where these exact files reside......


----------



## John L. Galt

The short way is the way I did it, in my post that quotes someone else around page 14.

1) use r3l34s3d r00t to revert to 5.5.886 system
2) use the radio.zip via stock recovery to flash the 5.5.886 radio
3) boot phone, enable USB debuggin
4) use dd method to flash 5.5.886 kernel
5) boot to stock recovery, flash 5.5.886 --> 5.5.893 update

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## FenixJr

mikeymaxima14 said:


> The whole procedure? That seems a bit extensive for this no? I was thinking that was a simply way to flash just the system for the 55893 OTA ? I just can't find where these exact files reside......


\

There is a file called FULL_CWR_893_update.zip that will flash just system again. google it, or type that into this forums search, should pop up


----------



## FenixJr

SonicJoe said:


> FenixJr, hope you don't mind that I copy/pasted your instructions and edited. It was easier that way. Thanks CellZealot for the idea. I hate having to reinstall everything.


not at all. My post was just a collection of everything in this thread. I barely did jack shit besides hang around and try stuff out as it was coming down. The everything.bat is written by SamuriHL also, I just packaged it in with the files.


----------



## mikeymaxima14

Perfect - thanks man. I found it. I assume i just flash this in clockworkmod - wipe cache/data , etc ? Thanks dude


----------



## mikeymaxima14

FenixJr said:


> not at all. My post was just a collection of everything in this thread. I barely did jack shit besides hang around and try stuff out as it was coming down. The everything.bat is written by SamuriHL also, I just packaged it in with the files.


yea but dude , you get credit too - for the write up and supporting the community for 4 hours.....TONS of questions , somehow everybody is a 'noob' haha - needing clarification on every detail - self sufficiancy and caution is a fine line.... but you answered everyones questions , which in itself is valuable to the community ( just as valuable as certain programs).


----------



## mikeymaxima14

actually - it's 13.MB , this FULL_CWR_893_update.zip , seems a little small considering what it needs to contain?

EDIT - is the rigtht file....ill use released root - that will bring my system back to 886 ( doesn't touch anything else back to 886 from what i gather) - then flash this 893 file in CWM - then i can manually update to 901. Doneski. Count it - finito!!!

Merry CHRISTMAS!


----------



## SonicJoe

mikeymaxima14 said:


> yea but dude , you get credit too - for the write up and supporting the community for 4 hours.....TONS of questions , somehow everybody is a 'noob' haha - needing clarification on every detail - self sufficiancy and caution is a fine line.... but you answered everyones questions , which in itself is valuable to the community ( just as valuable as certain programs).


Definitely agree here. That's what community is all about. Of course everyone deserves accolades, from the actual devs, to the guys who risked their devices attempting this stuff, and to those who organized it all into a nearly fool-proof method.

A week ago I wondered if I'd be able to get the official ICS update because of flashing 5.7.893. Now I'm back in the game. Not only that, but it looked like everyone had given up on the Bionic, and suddenly there seems to be a lot more interest. Thank you, everyone.


----------



## dg307

Probably a stupid question...sorry in advance. The 5.9.901 update, is it still available OTA or has it been pulled? I know it can be downloaded and applied manually.

The reason I'm asking is that I just got back to "normal" I was on leaked 5.7.893. Then I followed the procedures to revert back(Thanks again to everyone who worked on this). I went to .886 and was then able to do the 5.5.893 OTA and it completed without a hitch, but I think I read that 5.9.901 was released in error.

So if 5.9.901 was pulled 5.5.893 should still be able to do an OTA to whatever the next official release will be, right?


----------



## mikeymaxima14

Yes you are fine on the 5.5.893 official OTA. 901 was def pulled. But im running eclipse on 901 w/ safestrap. I came from 5.7.893 then to the official OTA and now 901. Running amazing both stock and eclipse (non-safe and safe).

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonleg

dg307 said:


> Probably a stupid question...sorry in advance. The 5.9.901 update, is it still available OTA or has it been pulled? I know it can be downloaded and applied manually.
> 
> The reason I'm asking is that I just got back to "normal" I was on leaked 5.7.893. Then I followed the procedures to revert back(Thanks again to everyone who worked on this). I went to .886 and was then able to do the 5.5.893 OTA and it completed without a hitch, but I think I read that 5.9.901 was released in error.
> 
> So if 5.9.901 was pulled 5.5.893 should still be able to do an OTA to whatever the next official release will be, right?


Yep.

Most speculate that since 901 was accidentally pushed by big M themselves, that they'll have to support it for future updates. How, who knows. But since it was their mistake, most agree they'll have to make it right somehow.


----------



## SamuriHL

FenixJr said:


> not at all. My post was just a collection of everything in this thread. I barely did jack shit besides hang around and try stuff out as it was coming down. The everything.bat is written by SamuriHL also, I just packaged it in with the files.


I just threw that together from the XML in the fxz file. I got sick of typing it all so I wrote that in like 2 minutes. I'm glad it helped. I'm pretty good with batch files but I just wanted something functional when I threw it together.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## SamuriHL

brandonleg said:


> Yep.
> 
> Most speculate that since 901 was accidentally pushed by big M themselves, that they'll have to support it for future updates. How, who knows. But since it was their mistake, most agree they'll have to make it right somehow.


Doesn't matter. We can get back to 5.5.893 from 901 so whatever.







but yes those who had this pushed to them have to be supported. So if they get an update then someone will be able to capture it. Not to worry.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## CellZealot

Apparently, this build is well enough vetted by VZW that they have selectively pushed it to users who elevate to tier 2 data support with data loss on Bionic. That means that it's a virtual certainty that the 5.9.901 build will become official and "on the path" very soon.

This is from user reports on the Motorola Support forum and I have no reason to disbelieve them.


----------



## foamman

FYI... P3Droid has created a 1 click script for this.

http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/showthread.php?p=111518

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## SamuriHL

My account is still messed up over there so I can't see the download link. Anyone care to post a mirror to it? I'd like to have that script in my arsenal going forward. Thanks!


----------



## foamman

SamuriHL said:


> My account is still messed up over there so I can't see the download link. Anyone care to post a mirror to it? I'd like to have that script in my arsenal going forward. Thanks!


Check your PM.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## pkjeeps

I just registered at mdw...but still waiting on my email...kids are with their mom...gf is 1000 miles away visiting her family....all I want for Christmas is this link...and to catch some fish later...any help?


----------



## BootAnimator

pkjeeps said:


> I just registered at mdw...but still waiting on my email...kids are with their mom...gf is 1000 miles away visiting her family....all I want for Christmas is this link...and to catch some fish later...any help?


Check your PMs


----------



## pkjeeps

Awww..man...thanks so much....merry Christmas!


----------



## crpeck

Here's a link to the file.


----------



## John L. Galt

foamman said:


> FYI... P3Droid has created a 1 click script for this.
> 
> http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/showthread.php?p=111518
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Nice. Now this becomes less and less cumbersome to perform....

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## John L. Galt

crpeck said:


> Here's a link to the file.


Awesome - I was wondering when you'd chime in on this thread









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## pkjeeps

It didn't work for me. Does anyone know what drivers I need. It stops at waiting for device


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

*Just wanted to update for you guys I reuploaded the full package to megaupload (now that I'm finally home). Here is the new link: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IMXDN81Z*


----------



## connor3485

is there anyway to make a boot.zip that fixes the boot.img file like the radio file? i'm in desperate need of that. i tried making my own but fails at signature verification.

i'm working on my own zip right now...and im working on making a sha-1 digest for boot.img. i've found the sha1 code for it, but its format doesnt look right.
the sha1 i created was a3dc7f949d7fffbd64c8ea1ad19dc9d6430deb12
the update-binary sha1-digest is eon0B5IYbkAfbDZ7XZ4gvJsQClA= 
see the difference?

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

connor3485 said:


> is there anyway to make a boot.zip that fixes the boot.img file like the radio file? i'm in desperate need of that. i tried making my own but fails at signature verification.
> 
> i'm working on my own zip right now...and im working on making a sha-1 digest for boot.img. i've found the sha1 code for it, but its format doesnt look right.
> the sha1 i created was a3dc7f949d7fffbd64c8ea1ad19dc9d6430deb12
> the update-binary sha1-digest is eon0B5IYbkAfbDZ7XZ4gvJsQClA=
> see the difference?
> 
> any help would be appreciated.


Unfortunately, this would have been all much easier a long long time ago if we would be able to make our own signed zips. So the short answer is basically you can't make your own because it has to be moto-signed.


----------



## connor3485

how was the radio.zip made? is my bionic bricked?


----------



## SamuriHL

The radio.zip wasn't made. It was extracted from the radio.img from the leaked FXZ file to recover 886 stock. Someone used a hex editor that supports reading ext3 file systems and extracted the zip.







Pretty impressive, actually. Anyway, Motorola made it and it's signed by them.


----------



## connor3485

i see...is there anyway to extract a zip from the boot.img? because the boothack bricked my bionic


----------



## SamuriHL

Can you be very specific when you say "bricked my phone?" Cause,*I* was bricked for over 24 hours, have a replacement Bionic coming per VZW's advice, and we were able to unbrick it yesterday. I'm running 901 rooted on it now. A nice post to sum up everything you've done and what you're seeing now would be good. I'm not feeling well so I'm not going to try to go re-read it all. But I'll see if I can help if possible.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

SamuriHL said:


> Can you be very specific when you say "bricked my phone?" Cause,*I* was bricked for over 24 hours, have a replacement Bionic coming per VZW's advice, and we were able to unbrick it yesterday. I'm running 901 rooted on it now. A nice post to sum up everything you've done and what you're seeing now would be good. I'm not feeling well so I'm not going to try to go re-read it all. But I'll see if I can help if possible.


By the way, how were you finally able to unbrick it? I read through the thread but I don't think you ever posted. Just curious...


----------



## SamuriHL

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> By the way, how were you finally able to unbrick it? I read through the thread but I don't think you ever posted. Just curious...


I posted quite a bit about it in timmy's thread. I used the rsd zip he put together and it magically fixed my bootloader issue. From there I was able to get root and cwr so I was able to restore my original backup of stock 886 root. Updated the apps and settings, took a fresh backup, and updated ota to 5.5.893, took another backup, updated to 901. So now I'm 901 rooted. So happy!!

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## connor3485

i was on 5.7.894 and ran the R3L3As3d and restored everything back to stock with 4ever root. i then ran the path restore from here. when i got to the boothack step where i run the 5T0ck886 batch file, it never asked for SU permissions. But i still rebooted my phone. when i tried to apply the .893 ota it failed. After reboot from there, my phone is stuck in fastboot mode "invalid cg version (cg: boot)"

I've tried a couple of different rescue steps...including:
fastboot flash boot boot.img--no dice
R3L3AS3d
rsd


----------



## SamuriHL

Try reflashing 5.7.893. See it'd that does anything to get you back. If not try the red file in the easier thread. That's what I used and it worked.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## connor3485

SamuriHL said:


> Try reflashing 5.7.893. See it'd that does anything to get you back. If not try the red file in the easier thread. That's what I used and it worked.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


do you mean 5.5.893? or 5.7.894?
btw im downloading the "flashme.zip" by timmy...trying that first.


----------



## SonicJoe

connor3485 said:


> i was on 5.7.894 and ran the R3L3As3d and restored everything back to stock with 4ever root. i then ran the path restore from here. when i got to the boothack step where i run the 5T0ck886 batch file, it never asked for SU permissions. But i still rebooted my phone. when i tried to apply the .893 ota it failed. After reboot from there, my phone is stuck in fastboot mode "invalid cg version (cg: boot)"
> 
> I've tried a couple of different rescue steps...including:
> fastboot flash boot boot.img--no dice
> R3L3AS3d
> rsd


You won't be able to fastboot boot.img. When I manually restored mine I never got the su request to dd the boot.img either. Yours obviously took, otherwise you wouldn't get the boot error. I suggest wiping cache and data and trying the update again. If it still fails, try timmy's rsd method.


----------



## SamuriHL

connor3485 said:


> do you mean 5.5.893? or 5.7.894?
> btw im downloading the "flashme.zip" by timmy...trying that first.


What is 5.7.894? Haven't seen that version. Anyway Tommy's rsd is exactly what I meant in my post...stupid auto correct. I hope you were able to get it fixed.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## realbbb

connor3485 said:


> is there anyway to make a boot.zip that fixes the boot.img file like the radio file? i'm in desperate need of that. i tried making my own but fails at signature verification.
> 
> i'm working on my own zip right now...and im working on making a sha-1 digest for boot.img. i've found the sha1 code for it, but its format doesnt look right.
> the sha1 i created was a3dc7f949d7fffbd64c8ea1ad19dc9d6430deb12
> the update-binary sha1-digest is eon0B5IYbkAfbDZ7XZ4gvJsQClA=
> see the difference?
> 
> any help would be appreciated.


a3dc7f949d7fffbd64c8ea1ad19dc9d6430deb12
is 55886 boot.img

not sure what the other is for, perhaps it is being read wrong. sha1 might be for the patch, not actually the the original or upgraded boot.

BBB
Simple Suit.


----------



## realbbb

connor3485 said:


> i was on 5.7.894 and ran the R3L3As3d and restored everything back to stock with 4ever root. i then ran the path restore from here. when i got to the boothack step where i run the 5T0ck886 batch file, it never asked for SU permissions. But i still rebooted my phone. when i tried to apply the .893 ota it failed. After reboot from there, my phone is stuck in fastboot mode "invalid cg version (cg: boot)"
> 
> I've tried a couple of different rescue steps...including:
> fastboot flash boot boot.img--no dice
> R3L3AS3d
> rsd


When something fails and you continue, it might work. So your's didn't. I have found the best to recover is to flash the cdt.bin, boot, recovery.bin of what the phone will allow you to flash. Different versions of what it currently has will fail. When you find one that will flash. That is what is there. That successful flash of the partition *might* get you back on track. Unfortnately when these methods fail, it is a tramatic experiences, BUT it is possible to unbrick. I have seen zero failures when you keep trying something different.

My guess is that your boot has changed, but there is other partition issues. Hold volume down and try to run update 893. Then apply 901 update immediantly after, during same recovery session. That is if you want 901.

BBB
Chugging the Bugging.


----------



## realbbb

connor3485 said:


> do you mean 5.5.893? or 5.7.894?
> btw im downloading the "flashme.zip" by timmy...trying that first.


FYI "flashme.zip" is full 55886 package with cdt.bin, recovery, and boot.img from 55893.

Even though we have tricked the updates to take with the boot hack, it seems that other partitions are still expecting certain versions to be present. This might fix you.

BBB
Desk and Chairs for Dares.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

realbbb said:


> FYI "flashme.zip" is full 55886 package with cdt.bin, recovery, and boot.img from 55893.
> 
> Even though we have tricked the updates to take with the boot hack, it seems that other partitions are still expecting certain versions to be present. This might fix you.
> 
> BBB
> Desk and Chairs for Dares.oo


 I took out the cdt.bin altogether


----------



## SonicJoe

SamuriHL said:


> What is 5.7.894? Haven't seen that version. Anyway Tommy's rsd is exactly what I meant in my post...stupid auto correct. I hope you were able to get it fixed.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


There was a 5.7.894, but all it did was break forever root. I think he meant 5.8.894 though.


----------



## SamuriHL

SonicJoe said:


> There was a 5.7.894, but all it did was break forever root. I think he meant 5.8.894 though.


I knew about 5.8.894, but, I hadn't seen a 5.7.894. I avoided 5.8.894 like the plague as I didn't see the benefit. The ONLY thing it seemed to do was break root. Forget that.


----------



## twj498

I am currently on the leaked 5.8.894 system and forever rooted. Never loaded a custom rom on this phone so at this point I am just rooted running the 894 leak My question is how do I return to the upgrade path? I think I know the answer, just want to be sure before I proceed. Just want to state that I am addicted to this tech and I to appreciate the effort of all the people/devs on this forum that make things easier for the noobs out there. What transpired over the last couple of days with respect to this particular thread and people helping people in a jam had me on the edge of my seat. A holiday weekend nonetheless.


----------



## SamuriHL

P3Droid's 1 click method seems to work for a lot of people. Otherwise there's 2 other methods posted on this forum...easy and easier. My path back was um, "convoluted" (LOL) so I'm not sure which is the best method. Make sure that you forever root after going back to 886 no matter which method you use.


----------



## CellZealot

P3Droid and I have been going over the reported issues and he is rewriting the script to account for those problems.

I did it all manually, so I am trying to interpret all of the issues reported via the various methods and hopefully have a more comprehensive understanding thereby and can help more effectively.

Right now, I suggest just sitting tight unless you are well versed enough to go back and manually redo the process and make sure that root and foreveroot are in place before running the update.zips in recovery.


----------



## twj498

I really felt for you over the weekend Samuri. Very happy that you got your phone back.







Stupid question, so can I use the foreverroot restore to stock option (4) to go back to 886 or will I be stuck on the 894 Radio/Kernal? Thus the whole reason the alternative methods are required.


----------



## crpeck

John L. Galt said:


> Awesome - I was wondering when you'd chime in on this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


LOL - Who is John Galt


----------



## SaddleTramp

realbbb said:


> ......................... BUT it is possible to unbrick. I have seen zero failures when you keep trying something different.
> 
> BBB
> Chugging the Bugging.


+1. This is key, I see so many people trying the same thing over and over and expecting different results........what's the definition of insanity?!?!


----------



## John L. Galt

twj498 said:


> I really felt for you over the weekend Samuri. Very happy that you got your phone back. Stupid question, so can I use the foreverroot restore to stock option (4) to go back to 886 or will I be stuck on the 894 Radio/Kernal? Thus the whole reason the alternative methods are required.


r3l34s3d r00t option 4 restores only the system, not kernel and radio, hence all of the work in this and other threads to use additional methods to restore this as well so we can flash the ota / other leaked updates

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## John L. Galt

crpeck said:


> LOL - Who is John Galt


Lol - C'est moi!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## John L. Galt

SaddleTramp said:


> +1. This is key, I see so many people trying the same thing over and over and expecting different results........what's the definition of insanity?!?!


D sometimes, though you have to retry what you already tried, especially when we were in the initial stages of figuring this out, b/c manual entry is very prone to typographical errors, and sometimes human error can play a part as well.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## John L. Galt

CellZealot said:


> P3Droid and I have been going over the reported issues and he is rewriting the script to account for those problems.
> 
> I did it all manually, so I am trying to interpret all of the issues reported via the various methods and hopefully have a more comprehensive understanding thereby and can help more effectively.
> 
> Right now, I suggest just sitting tight unless you are well versed enough to go back and manually redo the process and make sure that root and foreveroot are in place before running the update.zips in recovery.


I'm more than willing to help test scripts and whatnot, but I do have safestrap installed to test ICS4BIONIC, let me know

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## twj498

At this point, what is the preferred method to return to the OTA path for someone who is on the .894 leak. Just debating if I have the time to go the distance if I have issues running P3s one click method. Trying to stay on top of things as much as I can. I have most of the necessary and required items on my laptop for the. 3 methods out there. Are most of the people experiencing problems with the pathsaver(P3 method) coming from a particular leak? I apologize if I am asking questions that have already been covered in this thread. Things seem to be changing so rapidly. Thanks!


----------



## Underwater Mike

I spent most of the day yesterday trying to resurrect my .901-based Bionic from my botched attempt to get back on the upgrade path. I one-clicked, RSD'd and otherwise tried everything except flashing a gram of plutonium onto that POS phone. Finally broke down and followed the steps in the OP to the letter, and SHAZAM! Back in business.

TYVM!


----------

